# Cubing Word Association



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 7, 2008)

Just like normal but with cubing related things, etc.
So say first word that comes to your head after the previous word.



Master


----------



## edwardtimliu (Dec 7, 2008)

i want to say "bait" but im not gonna to lol

V-cube 5


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 7, 2008)

I am unusual. 

Previous word: V-cube 5

My word word: Kitty


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 7, 2008)

previous - Kitty

next - cheese-nips (can't think of cubes right now)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 7, 2008)

this isnt going well xD

cheese nips

my word: matyas (hes so cheeeesy ) (sorry i had to do it)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 7, 2008)

matyas

My word - DERRICK!!!! (i had to do it)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 7, 2008)

Derrick

My word: cuber ?


----------



## Scigatt (Dec 7, 2008)

Dilbert

(random noise)


----------



## MistArts (Dec 7, 2008)

Gilbert....


----------



## Scigatt (Dec 7, 2008)

YOU FOOL!!!!


----------



## Jai (Dec 7, 2008)

Yish.


----------



## vloc15 (Dec 7, 2008)

classical (listening to classical music while posting this)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 7, 2008)

Guitar!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 7, 2008)

Mylar!!

You know, the Cubesmith stickers.


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 7, 2008)

Petrus!!!!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 7, 2008)

Feet

(when i saw petrus i thought feetrus cause it rhymes with petrus  but thats not even a word, so ill just go with feet, like feetsolving?)


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Feet
> 
> (when i saw petrus i thought feetrus cause it rhymes with petrus  but thats not even a word, so ill just go with feet, like feetsolving?)



anssi -- msg too short


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 7, 2008)

Andre Agassi


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 7, 2008)

tennis player


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 7, 2008)

Power Ranger. (It rhymes somewhat.)


----------



## Jai (Dec 7, 2008)

Chris Hardwick. (it was his birthday)


----------



## ConnorCuber (Dec 7, 2008)

4x4 BLD .


----------



## Nero (Dec 7, 2008)

Vile Ville


----------



## mande (Dec 7, 2008)

World Record


----------



## ConnorCuber (Dec 7, 2008)

Win .


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 7, 2008)

FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 7, 2008)

japanese speedcubing kit


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 7, 2008)

Obama City, Japan


----------



## Jai (Dec 7, 2008)

Nakajima.


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 7, 2008)

Soulja Boy (YUUUUU!!!!!!)


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 7, 2008)

Fobo911 said:


> Soulja Boy (YUUUUU!!!!!!)



Took me awhile to get that.

Eminem. (Toy Soldiers)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 7, 2008)

Slim Shady.


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 7, 2008)

My name is...

(I bet that the next one will be either Stefan or the name of the cuber who will post the next post)


----------



## Rama (Dec 7, 2008)

Salami

I am eating breakfast...


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 7, 2008)

Samurai Pizza Cats!


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 7, 2008)

Sushi..?


Post too short.


----------



## Erik (Dec 7, 2008)

Yu 

(sushi -> fish , chinese word for fish -> Yu )


----------



## Littlegupper (Dec 7, 2008)

Nakajima

Yu Nakajima


----------



## primalpanic (Dec 7, 2008)

Ninja







 Ninjas Solve Cubes


----------



## Yu Nakajima (Dec 7, 2008)

Littlegupper said:


> Nakajima
> 
> Yu Nakajima



The Fratellis

(I love The Fratellis. "Costello Music" is awesome.)


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 7, 2008)

Ipod. (related to music)


----------



## MistArts (Dec 7, 2008)

Zune (Better than Ipod)


----------



## Shizphactory (Dec 7, 2008)

Tune.


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 7, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Zune (Better than Ipod)



Not necessarily, if you're talking about the iPod touch. ;D

MOON!!


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 7, 2008)

Dune! (no idea why, it rhymes.)


----------



## MistArts (Dec 7, 2008)

Sune... (Rhymes if pronounced the English way)


----------



## Garmon (Dec 7, 2008)

Anti-Sune.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 7, 2008)

Orientation


----------



## Zava (Dec 7, 2008)

east - short


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 7, 2008)

east - sheen


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 7, 2008)

Charlie Sheen


(it's interesting how you can come to totally different words and then come back to cubing words [east-sheen] and go away again)


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 7, 2008)

Rubik's cubes


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 7, 2008)

Cube smith


----------



## MistArts (Dec 7, 2008)

BlackSmith


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 7, 2008)

Will Smith


----------



## MistArts (Dec 7, 2008)

Rubik's Cube

EDIT: Will Smith is Black and his last name is Smith...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 7, 2008)

Twisty puzzle


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 7, 2008)

square-1


----------



## Escher (Dec 7, 2008)

megaminx


----------



## MistArts (Dec 7, 2008)

Geometry..


----------



## Zava (Dec 7, 2008)

square1 round2


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 7, 2008)

^3 - cubed

(too short)


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 7, 2008)

twenty seven
Lol.


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 7, 2008)

Twenty-eight.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 7, 2008)

Seven times four


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 7, 2008)

Seventy-four.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 7, 2008)

I want some more...


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 7, 2008)

Baby!!!!!!


----------



## BillB (Dec 7, 2008)

Buggy Bumpers


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 7, 2008)

Rubbbbber.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 7, 2008)

Cement....


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 7, 2008)

Abbs. xDDD


----------



## Erik (Dec 7, 2008)

Girls licking my 6-pack (long story )


----------



## jay123 (Dec 7, 2008)

...hairy...


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 7, 2008)

...Armpit...


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2008)

deodorant..


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 7, 2008)

...smell's good...


----------



## smskill12 (Dec 7, 2008)

fresh air

s


----------



## Jai (Dec 7, 2008)

Fresh Prince Of Bel-Air.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 8, 2008)

Will smith (this can go back to cubing SOOOOOOOOOOO easiliy  )


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 8, 2008)

It's raining black man! (Which movie???) (no racist intend or whatsoever)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 8, 2008)

Chocolate.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 8, 2008)

Toblerone

(message too short? yes.. yes it is )


----------



## toast (Dec 8, 2008)

Switerzland.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 8, 2008)

villes WR's


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 8, 2008)

Quincy M.E


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 8, 2008)

Ishida Uryu


----------



## Jai (Dec 8, 2008)

Human Tetris (Japanese game show)


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 8, 2008)

Pac Man.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 8, 2008)

Takeru Kobayashi


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 8, 2008)

Takeru!!!! you can do it! beat Joey next year at Nathans!!!  


anyway back on track now 

Hot dogs


----------



## cwdana (Dec 8, 2008)

hamburgers


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 8, 2008)

Cow

(this message too short thing is getting VERY annoying )


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 8, 2008)

rotshroom mushcar


----------



## FrankMorris (Dec 8, 2008)

my first thought was....

WTF?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 8, 2008)

WTF2L
message too short


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 8, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> WTF2L
> message too short



Yeah! You are using my term!

ROF2L


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 8, 2008)

ROF2L 

(R)owe's (o)verpowering F2L


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 8, 2008)

owe's verpowering (waffles post only including stuff not in brackets)


----------



## Jai (Dec 8, 2008)

Bad BLD memo (missing letters )


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 8, 2008)

Joey Gouly (sorry XD)


----------



## Escher (Dec 8, 2008)

Ville Seppanen

(i just link you guys together...)


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 8, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Joey Gouly (sorry XD)



I was sure that he didn't use letter memo.


ä


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 8, 2008)

@. 


Spoiler



TOO SHORT!


----------



## MistArts (Dec 8, 2008)

emails :tooshortsmilie:


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 8, 2008)

Colleges...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 9, 2008)

Collages!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 9, 2008)

Picasso!!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 9, 2008)

Mona Lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(random exclamation points because message was too short )


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 9, 2008)

Crappy wappy!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 9, 2008)

Jibberish (MSG TOO SHORT )


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 9, 2008)

Itty gatty.


----------



## Jai (Dec 9, 2008)

Michael Gottlieb (Gatty -> Gottlieb, it's the first thing that popped into my mind)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 9, 2008)

Qqwerf!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 9, 2008)

Nerf gun!! (Hehe, I can do this all night long.)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 9, 2008)

Fobo911 said:


> (Hehe, I can do this all night long.)



that's what she said

darts


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 9, 2008)

Erik (only he will know why i thought of his name for darts )


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 9, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > (Hehe, I can do this all night long.)
> ...



Eh! I completely walked into that one. 

Bulls.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 9, 2008)

sheet (put bulls and sheet together)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 9, 2008)

Mess!?!?!?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 9, 2008)

magic (since its a mess right now and I need to make more strings)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 9, 2008)

magician!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 9, 2008)

Cyanide & Happiness! (From http://www.explosm.net/movies/139/ hehehe.)


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 9, 2008)

Garfield! (another comic, like cynade and happiness)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 9, 2008)

Feline!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 9, 2008)

Turpentine!

Random...


----------



## toast (Dec 9, 2008)

Serpent. Rofl


----------



## MistArts (Dec 9, 2008)

Turkeys... I have no clue how I thought of that...


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanksgiving.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 9, 2008)

Stackmat.

I couldn't think of anything else that sounded even remotely similar >.<


----------



## toast (Dec 9, 2008)

rofl, Speedstacks.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 9, 2008)

Magic......


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 9, 2008)

CalCubeTimer


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 9, 2008)

jnetcube (message too short)


----------



## Littlegupper (Dec 9, 2008)

Cubetimer (message too short)


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 9, 2008)

Java (message too good to be true)


----------



## mande (Dec 9, 2008)

C (how much shorter can you get?)


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 9, 2008)

(this short)


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 9, 2008)

ocean
(lololol)


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh my that was random.

Billabong.


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 9, 2008)

ping pong (msg 2 short)


----------



## Zava (Dec 9, 2008)

p.e.(short)


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 9, 2008)

Pee.


----------



## Erik (Dec 9, 2008)

physical education


----------



## Zava (Dec 9, 2008)

(you got the) cookie


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 9, 2008)

Math. (anyone noticed my previous post 'bypassed' the "post too short"?)

Edit" lol, zava posted faster than me


----------



## Escher (Dec 9, 2008)

Science
damn you, ten character limit!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 9, 2008)

electronic mashed potato unicorn-based helicopters


----------



## julz0716 (Dec 9, 2008)

food (msg 2 shrt).haha


----------



## Zava (Dec 9, 2008)

golyócirkulációs-ingóstabilizátor
uhm, forget it.  mushroom


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 9, 2008)

gyros (msg 2 shrt)


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 9, 2008)

Fungi


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 9, 2008)

Fromage!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## julz0716 (Dec 9, 2008)

esplanade (don't know how it came to me... hehe)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 9, 2008)

blade (i dont know but when i see the plan and ade parts of that word, I think of blade? :confused:


----------



## Zava (Dec 9, 2008)

roller (oh, I hate too shorts, did I mention?)


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 9, 2008)

Rollerball 

(that 1975 science-fiction-film which was redone in 2002 by John McTiernan starring Jean Reno and LL Cool J)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 9, 2008)

fart (roller is the first part of roller skate, skate has the same pronunciation as the dutch word for fart)


----------



## Zava (Dec 9, 2008)

Homer Simpson


----------



## toast (Dec 9, 2008)

Duff beer.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 9, 2008)

Do'h!
Too short..


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 10, 2008)

It's been 12 hours since the last post?! Oh my!

Fo sho.


----------



## toast (Dec 10, 2008)

Bo Burnham, (Bo fo' sho.)


----------



## julz0716 (Dec 10, 2008)

roast beef (burn-ham). haha!


----------



## Faz (Dec 10, 2008)

yummy

MSG too short


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 10, 2008)

Meow.

Meow.

Meow.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 10, 2008)

WOOF WOOF WOOF


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 10, 2008)

Potato, potato, potato! (From blonde joke, hehehe.)


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 10, 2008)

John George? (I still need to see that...)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 10, 2008)

John Paul Jones.


----------



## julz0716 (Dec 10, 2008)

jughead jones... ( what?... i like archie comics...)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 10, 2008)

Huge jugs.


----------



## Zava (Dec 10, 2008)

Huge hugs.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 10, 2008)

New Rugs


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 10, 2008)

Egg Nog. Okay, this was random.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 10, 2008)

Babe ruth!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erik (Dec 10, 2008)

Gidy! (VERY few people know how I got this linked)

Spoiler:
Gidy and me met at the WC 2007, his real name is John Daroczi (he's hungarian) He plays baseball VERY good (Babe ruth -> baseball) he's a pitcher and a really nice guy, he tought me most of the hungarian I know


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 10, 2008)

balls (MTS, ya know)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 10, 2008)

Juggling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 10, 2008)

Mike Hughey think its spelled wrong


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 11, 2008)

Chainsaw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toast (Dec 11, 2008)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 11, 2008)

Goliad Massacre.


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 11, 2008)

Goliador .


----------



## Jai (Dec 11, 2008)

Gladiator.


----------



## julz0716 (Dec 11, 2008)

SPARTA!!! (sorry for the caps, i got carried away. haha...)


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 11, 2008)

three hundred.


----------



## mande (Dec 11, 2008)

MultiBLD


----------



## Zava (Dec 11, 2008)

Erik said:


> Gidy! (VERY few people know how I got this linked)
> 
> Spoiler:
> Gidy and me met at the WC 2007, his real name is John Daroczi (he's hungarian) He plays baseball VERY good (Babe ruth -> baseball) he's a pitcher and a really nice guy, he tought me most of the hungarian I know



didn't read the spoiler, but: János Márton Daróczi 
to continue, 6/7


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 11, 2008)

hi


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 11, 2008)

like yo and stuff


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 11, 2008)

McWizzle94


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 11, 2008)

Fire Staff

EDIT: Damn, my post got stolen!
This is starting to be TPBM! 

Umm new reply: whistle


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 11, 2008)

shizzle (post 2 shrt)


----------



## MistArts (Dec 11, 2008)

chisel 

[~!]


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 11, 2008)

whistle!!!!!!


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 12, 2008)

time limit (i guess i'll TRY to get it back to cubing)


----------



## MistArts (Dec 12, 2008)

speedeating


----------



## flee135 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kit Clement and Stachu Korick(lol)


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 12, 2008)

statue yes


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 12, 2008)

flee135 said:


> Kit Clement and Stachu Korick(lol)


 pizza parity


----------



## Jai (Dec 12, 2008)

Pyraminx. 
(random space to fill 10 character requirement...)


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 12, 2008)

Mega-mink!


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 12, 2008)

Chipmunk~!


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 12, 2008)

Alvin! (from the movie...)


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 12, 2008)

Alvin Tibidoe (Bill Cosby Show)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 12, 2008)

Little Bill.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 12, 2008)

huge fine (thought of bill as in cable bill)


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sexy (Girl, you're fine )


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 12, 2008)

Back. (Justin Timberlake ftw.)


----------



## Zava (Dec 12, 2008)

back in black. (AC/DC rocks!)


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 12, 2008)

men in black


----------



## Zava (Dec 12, 2008)

back to cubing, Will Smith
Will Smith solves the Rubik's Cube (only LL on the vid)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tyson Mao (smith uses his method)


----------



## Erik (Dec 12, 2008)

Average (AVG)


----------



## Jai (Dec 12, 2008)

Arnaud Van Galen (another avg )


----------



## Zava (Dec 12, 2008)

flirting with István Kocza


----------



## Erik (Dec 12, 2008)

flirting? Czech Open 2008


----------



## Zava (Dec 12, 2008)

világrekord!


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 12, 2008)

English. (i don't understand that word)


----------



## Zava (Dec 12, 2008)

that is equal to world record (in hungarian), we taught this word to Erik after his 7.08 
island


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh... lets continue.
Guinness.


----------



## Zava (Dec 12, 2008)

wrist injuries
edit: or a delicious beer


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 12, 2008)

Joints!!!!


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 13, 2008)

pot

I'm horrible


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 13, 2008)

Roast!!!!!


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 13, 2008)

Toast............to short


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeast infection.


----------



## SRV (Dec 13, 2008)

Cube inspection!!! It rimes so well......


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Pink Panther


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 13, 2008)

Pepto Bismol


----------



## ConnorCuber (Dec 13, 2008)

Pink type a diy


----------



## MistArts (Dec 13, 2008)

Pink hair dying DIY.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 13, 2008)

Light red.


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 13, 2008)

Traffic lights.


----------



## Zava (Dec 13, 2008)

moulin rouge


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 13, 2008)

Wool (no clue how i got this)


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 13, 2008)

Whirl Pool


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 13, 2008)

public school (rhymes with whirl pool)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 13, 2008)

atheism (I don't know how I got to it, it just popped up)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 13, 2008)

Ten Commandments, the movie.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 14, 2008)

Ten pears (im eating a pair)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 14, 2008)

Smokey the Bear.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 14, 2008)

lots of hair (rhymes)


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 14, 2008)

Dragons lair


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 14, 2008)

OVER 9000!!!!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 14, 2008)

7 (message too long, I wonder if anyone gets it)


----------



## Odin (Dec 14, 2008)

the one game that this one dude wanted me to get banned for remmeber waffle was there it reached 400 pages!!! hahahahah (THATS WHAT CAME TO ME WHEN I SAW 7)


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 14, 2008)

ate. (sounds like eight)


----------



## Odin (Dec 14, 2008)

nine (sounds like 9)


----------



## Thompson (Dec 14, 2008)

ten (sounds like 10)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 14, 2008)

Rent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 14, 2008)

11 (sounds like 11)


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 14, 2008)

Oceans eleven


----------



## Odin (Dec 14, 2008)

oceans 12 (sounds like oceans 12)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 14, 2008)

Oceans 13.


----------



## Odin (Dec 14, 2008)

oceans 14 ( sounds like oceans 14)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 14, 2008)

unexistant (sounds like oceans 15)


----------



## ConnorCuber (Dec 14, 2008)

V-cube 11 .


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 14, 2008)

gabbasoft.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 14, 2008)

POP

```
The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.
```


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 14, 2008)

popcorn (msg 2 short)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 15, 2008)

Snap Peas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 15, 2008)

Unsnaped peas ( sounds like unsnaped peas)


----------



## Jai (Dec 15, 2008)

OH SNAP!


----------



## Odin (Dec 15, 2008)

OH YEAH (sounds like oh yeah)


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 15, 2008)

kool-aid *goes to get Kool-aid*


----------



## Odin (Dec 15, 2008)

i haz kewb ( sounds like i has cube)


----------



## Jai (Dec 15, 2008)

skewb (kewb -> skewb)


----------



## Odin (Dec 15, 2008)

screwed like a screw driver (sounds like screwed)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 15, 2008)

ES 4x4* * * *


----------



## Odin (Dec 15, 2008)

I need cash to get my friend a ES 4x4 for Xmas (sounds like i need cash to get my friend a ES 4x4 for Xmas)


----------



## Jai (Dec 15, 2008)

Cube4you holiday coupons (it reminded me of the $10 off a $50 purchase coupons on the C4Y forum)


----------



## ConnorCuber (Dec 15, 2008)

Square-1 (it was included in my most recent C4U order)


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 15, 2008)

megaminx (it sounds like megaminx...)


----------



## Odin (Dec 15, 2008)

wow did i start that whole repeat what you say in pretenses thing? (yes that is what came to me) (Sounds like wow did i start that whole repeat what you say in pretenses thing? (yes that is what came to me))


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 15, 2008)

scared = me right now


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 15, 2008)

scarred (too short)


----------



## Odin (Dec 15, 2008)

scared as in "Main Entry: scared 
Function: adjective 
Date: 1579 
: thrown into or being in a state of fear, fright, or panic <scared of snakes> <scared to go out> "? (sounds like scared as in "Main Entry: scared 
Function: adjective 
Date: 1579 
: thrown into or being in a state of fear, fright, or panic <scared of snakes> <scared to go out> "?)


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 15, 2008)

confused...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 15, 2008)

convict!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 15, 2008)

chell johnson (sounds like chell johnson)


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 15, 2008)

Michael Jackson.


----------



## Odin (Dec 15, 2008)

Little boys (sounds like Little boys)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 15, 2008)

Pizzzzzzzzzzza

(why pizza you ask? im going to have some right now )


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 15, 2008)

HOT HOT HOT!!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 15, 2008)

The polar express ( you know when they sing the hot cocoa song) (sounds like The polar express ( you know when they sing the hot coco song))


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 15, 2008)

Santa man.


----------



## Odin (Dec 15, 2008)

Does that mean i have a ovary? (sounds like Does that mean i have a ovary?)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 15, 2008)

Annoyed (what i am right now from all those "repeating what you said" posts. please stop? )


----------



## Odin (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry >.< (i do it so i wont get that To short thing)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yo mama!!!


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 15, 2008)

Russell Peters (if you haven't seen anything of him, you should.)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 15, 2008)

Byron Russell (from the Utah Jazz in their glory Karl Malone-John Stockton days).


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 15, 2008)

Borat!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 15, 2008)

... Sex!!!  (Is this appropriate?)


----------



## Jai (Dec 15, 2008)

Arnaud Van Galen (pickup lines -> girls -> sex)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 15, 2008)

Arnold from Magic School Bus.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 15, 2008)

Patrick Jameson


----------



## Jai (Dec 15, 2008)

Rubik's Magic (Patrick's sub-1 magic avg..)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 15, 2008)

Houdini!!!


----------



## mande (Dec 15, 2008)

Potter!!!!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 15, 2008)

Harry!!!!!


----------



## edwardtimliu (Dec 15, 2008)

NOSE!!!! (MSG TOO SHORT ><)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 15, 2008)

NO U!!!!!!


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 15, 2008)

Wha? (Yes, that's my word)

But seriously, wha?


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 15, 2008)

Huh?!?!?!?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 15, 2008)

orly? (sounds like, nah, I'm not doing that again)


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 15, 2008)

Really??? 

( i think i started the repeat the 'sounds like' posts. When i said "Ate[sounds like eight]")


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 15, 2008)

Wheelie!!!!


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 15, 2008)

Free Willy


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 15, 2008)

whaleeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 15, 2008)

pale?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## SRV (Dec 15, 2008)

Chip 'n' Dale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 15, 2008)

fish 'n' chips


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hot Cheetos!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 15, 2008)

Cheater!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 15, 2008)

Alyison (this one chick in my school) ( and im not a noob did start it!)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 15, 2008)

Fortress (I don't know how I came up with it, I just did)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 15, 2008)

Alley 

edit: d4m4s74 stole my post! 

anyway for his word:

Mattress


----------



## Odin (Dec 15, 2008)

Firm (get it Mattress firm like the store  )


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hard! (If you know what I mean)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 16, 2008)

Solid 8759837593


----------



## MistArts (Dec 16, 2008)

Liquid. 


(Prove 1+1=2)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 16, 2008)

Snake (mgs fan)


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 16, 2008)

Rubik's Snake!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 16, 2008)

Purple (first one i ever had was purple and green)


----------



## MistArts (Dec 16, 2008)

EastSheen.


----------



## toast (Dec 16, 2008)

Sheen(?) from Jimmy Neutron.


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jimmy from Jimmy Neutron.


----------



## mazei (Dec 16, 2008)

Carl??????


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 16, 2008)

Lenny


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 16, 2008)

Little Benny.


----------



## Odin (Dec 16, 2008)

michael jackson (ha)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 16, 2008)

Michael Jordan.


----------



## Odin (Dec 16, 2008)

Nike (R is for Rawr)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yu Nakajima (check his shirt in his recent video)


----------



## ConnorCuber (Dec 16, 2008)

God .


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 16, 2008)

Frank Morris message long enough


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 16, 2008)

Chuck Norris.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 16, 2008)

Running for the Martial Arts Party in 2012 for president...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 16, 2008)

Politics 486708450


----------



## mazei (Dec 16, 2008)

red(completely random)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 16, 2008)

orange (oposite of red)


----------



## Zava (Dec 16, 2008)

core (between orange and red)


----------



## Crickets (Dec 16, 2008)

Pizza! (random)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 16, 2008)

Pete Za = message too short = one mad Derrick


----------



## Odin (Dec 17, 2008)

Salt Peter


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 17, 2008)

peter pan


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 17, 2008)

Peter Pan!


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 17, 2008)

peanut butter (peter pan is a brand of peanut butter)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 17, 2008)

Nuts!!!!!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 17, 2008)

Wutz?

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hut House!


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 17, 2008)

Pizza hut!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hut hut!!!


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 17, 2008)

Ten hut!

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yut hut!!!


----------



## Zava (Dec 17, 2008)

jabba the hutt


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 17, 2008)

mut mut


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 17, 2008)

You little mutt.


----------



## Zava (Dec 17, 2008)

what what in the butt!!!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 17, 2008)

Butters (even though the song is by Samwell I like the southpark version better)


----------



## ryannn (Dec 17, 2008)

worth

(Mrs. Buttersworth pancake syrup)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 17, 2008)

change

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 18, 2008)

Obama!!!!!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 18, 2008)

no YOU can!


----------



## toast (Dec 18, 2008)

Yukon (You can)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 18, 2008)

Underwear9


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 18, 2008)

9 pairs of underwear


----------



## Faz (Dec 18, 2008)

Rubixcubematt too short


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 18, 2008)

fazrulz!!!


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 18, 2008)

fuzzy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 18, 2008)

fuzzy logic


----------



## mande (Dec 18, 2008)

fuzzy sets
(sorry, I'm a math student)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 18, 2008)

Fuzzy mama.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 18, 2008)

a hat. . .


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 18, 2008)

cap (are we going to cubing yet?)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 18, 2008)

center!!!!


----------



## Jai (Dec 18, 2008)

V-cube (pillowed shape brings the corners closer to the center)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 18, 2008)

money...still too expensive


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 18, 2008)

time (is money)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 18, 2008)

Clock *waits for David*


----------



## Odin (Dec 19, 2008)

(are we still waiting for david)?


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 19, 2008)

10.49 AM(who is david?)


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 19, 2008)

Rubiks Clock


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 19, 2008)

Matyas Kuti (i hate to bring it up, but when i think clock, i think him )

ps: was waiting for david woner


----------



## edwardtimliu (Dec 19, 2008)

bruce lee lol


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 19, 2008)

Dead (he is)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 19, 2008)

or alive? (DOA both a game and a movie... I think?)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hot girls!


----------



## KJiptner (Dec 19, 2008)

heavy breasts


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 19, 2008)

"Either of two milk-secreting, glandular organs on the chest of a woman; the human mammary gland."


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 19, 2008)

yummy (I liek milk)


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 19, 2008)

Mudkipz! (i herd joo liek mudkipz)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 19, 2008)

Seaking (**** yeah)

(I prefer mudkips though)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 19, 2008)

um.. wha?

anyway.... Snorkel


----------



## Zava (Dec 19, 2008)

. snorlax .


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 19, 2008)

meme (Mudkip and seaking are, snorlax and milhouse are not)


----------



## Odin (Dec 19, 2008)

DOA Beach volleyball killed DOA (well I like DOA beach volleyball allot but now when people hear DOA there going to think of hot girls wearing nothing, and not the actual fighting game which got DOA super famous.) 

PS thats what i thought when i saw meme


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 20, 2008)

Kickball '][];[;]


----------



## Odin (Dec 20, 2008)

Ouch (i thought it said kickballs)


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 20, 2008)

pain if you can read this your awesome


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 20, 2008)

Killer.......... to short


----------



## MistArts (Dec 20, 2008)

Cereal Killer.


----------



## toast (Dec 20, 2008)

Serial Cereal Killer.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 20, 2008)

breakfast too short


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 20, 2008)

WAFFLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toast (Dec 20, 2008)

Toast
10char


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 20, 2008)

French.........why is to short whyyyyy


----------



## Jai (Dec 20, 2008)

Skip (I skipped French class today )


----------



## julz0716 (Dec 20, 2008)

OLL. haha...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 20, 2008)

PLL (btw matt i guess im awesome?)


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 20, 2008)

J! (favourite PLL)


----------



## SRV (Dec 20, 2008)

Rb! (favorite PLL)


----------



## toast (Dec 20, 2008)

PLL skip (favorite PLL.)


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 20, 2008)

toast said:


> PLL skip (favorite PLL.)



COLL


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 20, 2008)

EVIL! (COLL has an evil twin ya know?)


----------



## Odin (Dec 20, 2008)

the REAPER


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 20, 2008)

The RAPER!


----------



## Odin (Dec 20, 2008)

Candy!( RAWR Iz NOM ON CANDYZ and my msg is to short)


----------



## Jai (Dec 20, 2008)

Hallowe'en!


----------



## Odin (Dec 20, 2008)

A Void Cube


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 20, 2008)

Black Hole (void)


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 20, 2008)

sun
(black hole sun)


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 20, 2008)

black hole cube


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 20, 2008)

A pringles box.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 20, 2008)

POP (once you pop you can't stop)


----------



## Odin (Dec 20, 2008)

cereal! (pops cereal ftw)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 20, 2008)

ManBearPig (half man, half bear, half pig, and yes, that's three halves)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 20, 2008)

Your mom!!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 20, 2008)

Saddam (Hussein)


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 20, 2008)

B u s h


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 20, 2008)

Shrubs....


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 20, 2008)

scrubs .


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 20, 2008)

Janitor (What's his name anyway?)


----------



## toast (Dec 20, 2008)

Sarah Chalke.


----------



## Odin (Dec 20, 2008)

The cuber (RAWR my msg is to short)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yo homie!!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 21, 2008)

Rapper JDLFJDOLTJUEOIUTEOI


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 21, 2008)

Rapist. Woooooooooo~!


----------



## toast (Dec 21, 2008)

Wrapist.


----------



## SRV (Dec 21, 2008)

Present wraping..........


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 21, 2008)

CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 21, 2008)

Kaboom~!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 21, 2008)

Diarrhea!!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 21, 2008)

Dynamite ajdjfodefjaelkjfeojiamacuberjdfljeojeo


if anyone finds this secret message and THEN actually finds the secret message in the jibberish i wrote above too then next message retype the secret message, and if you do, you are my bestest friend


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yo mama!!!


----------



## SRV (Dec 21, 2008)

Big mama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 21, 2008)

Fat (Yo momma is so fat...)


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 21, 2008)

McDonalds (msg 2 shrt)


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 21, 2008)

Super Size Me.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 21, 2008)

French Fry (a product of Macdonalds)


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 21, 2008)

French toast.


----------



## Littlegupper (Dec 21, 2008)

Croissant (also French)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ham and cheese!


----------



## Odin (Dec 21, 2008)

Cheese and ham


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 21, 2008)

Abraham Lincoln (ps i guess no one found out my secret message etc from my post on the last page?   )


----------



## MistArts (Dec 21, 2008)

Yao Ming (also tall)


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 21, 2008)

Leonid Stadnik(ps i am a cuber)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 21, 2008)

cubeman34 said:


> Leonid Stadnik(ps i am a cuber)



lol  


Leonardo Davinci


----------



## Zava (Dec 21, 2008)

(rock paper) scissors


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 21, 2008)

Shoot.............................to short


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 21, 2008)

Wild Gunman


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 21, 2008)

Wild Wild West (this can go back to cubing easily with a certain ACTOR)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 21, 2008)

We already had *Will Smith* posted here somewhere


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 21, 2008)

Wild Wild East (not Will Smith again )


----------



## Odin (Dec 21, 2008)

Will Smith owns!!! i want to race him so bad !


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 21, 2008)

Speed (ya know it)


----------



## Odin (Dec 21, 2008)

lightning mcqueen


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 21, 2008)

Macdonalds


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 21, 2008)

Burger King


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 21, 2008)

Whopper skjfldjfodjfldlfjditschristmassoonljdfodjo

lets see if anyone can find this secret message then the secret message above as well


----------



## Odin (Dec 21, 2008)

Whopper vergin (Stop puting secret messages derric  )


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 21, 2008)

Odin said:


> Whopper vergin (Stop puting secret messages derrick  )



Aunt Jemima (NEVER! )






I like cubing


----------



## Odin (Dec 21, 2008)

War! (rawr to short)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 21, 2008)

Risk (the board game)


----------



## Odin (Dec 21, 2008)

I win (there wasn’t a secret message)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 21, 2008)

You lose (opposite of I win)


----------



## Odin (Dec 21, 2008)

Paradox (rawr)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 21, 2008)

time (msg2short)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 21, 2008)

clock (spaghetti too long)


----------



## Odin (Dec 22, 2008)

el pastel es una mentira (Thats right i can speak spanish  )


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 22, 2008)

Language...? o.0 i dun understand.

 
*Quote: Derrick Eide17*
___________________
Whopper skjfldjfodjfldlfjditschristmassoonljdfodjo
lets see if anyone can find this secret message then the secret message above as well 
___________________

The word is christmas.


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 22, 2008)

English(its christmas)


----------



## jtjogobonito (Dec 22, 2008)

England (its Christmas soon)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 22, 2008)

British (we can get back to cubing here, just think of UK cubers )


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 22, 2008)

Cubers who speak English.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Dec 22, 2008)

Joey Gouly


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ghouls


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 22, 2008)

Danny Phantom (ghosts)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 22, 2008)

Christine (Phantom of the Opera).

(And by golly... 50 pages!!!)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 22, 2008)

Christina Aguilera (i hate her but its who i thought of )


----------



## toast (Dec 22, 2008)

Johnny Cash


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 22, 2008)

tennis woot white


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 22, 2008)

balls (lol omg matyas = cheater)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 22, 2008)

... Sperm! *Ahaha!*


----------



## toast (Dec 22, 2008)

Periodddddddds.


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 22, 2008)

First blood!


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 22, 2008)

Pure blood (harry potter)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 22, 2008)

Mudblood!!! Go Emma Watson, you hottie!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 22, 2008)

BLeeDing. kgfsklfdgfsdgkjdlgölefjgkldjjkjgfdjgljfdkljglfdkjgskldjgskldjklösdfklasjdfaskldjfklsdjgklsdj


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 22, 2008)

super banana.


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 22, 2008)

It's peanut butter jelly time!!!


----------



## Zava (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 22, 2008)

baseball bat


----------



## Littlegupper (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheerleaders


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 22, 2008)

Stewie Griffin


----------



## Jai (Dec 22, 2008)

Brian message is too short...


----------



## Zava (Dec 22, 2008)

Monty Python


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 22, 2008)

Bird (is the word)


----------



## toast (Dec 22, 2008)

Roberta Sparrow


----------



## Odin (Dec 22, 2008)

STOP! darn subliminal messages D:

Thats what came to me when i saw roberta sparrow, AND NO THIS DOSENT MAKE ME A HTYPOCRITE 






RAWR


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sign (matyas LOL omg WOW cheater?)


----------



## Odin (Dec 22, 2008)

matyas? (RAWR MESSAGE = TO SHORT)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 22, 2008)

cheater (sorry i had to do it, its in my scrambling notation)


----------



## Odin (Dec 22, 2008)

Pealing the stickers


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 22, 2008)

cubesmith ville you are good at BLD


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 22, 2008)

Modding (msg2short)


----------



## Odin (Dec 22, 2008)

soda (rawr message = to short)


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 22, 2008)

pop .


----------



## Littlegupper (Dec 22, 2008)

POP .


----------



## Odin (Dec 22, 2008)

Soda (RAWR message = to short) Oh! btw my new avrage is 51 seconds i wonder it any one can find this out, i know its not fast but im so proud of myself!


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 22, 2008)

tax!

stolen from the diet soda tax thread.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 22, 2008)

The 16th amendment.


----------



## Odin (Dec 22, 2008)

The 5th amendment


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 22, 2008)

Freedom (first amendment: freedom of press, freedom of religion, freedom of speech, etc)


----------



## Odin (Dec 22, 2008)

Live free or die hard.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 22, 2008)

Bruce Willis


----------



## Odin (Dec 22, 2008)

Ownage (rawr message = to short)


----------



## toast (Dec 22, 2008)

Orange.dfas


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 22, 2008)

Oranges!!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 22, 2008)

naranja Thats spanish for orange


----------



## MistArts (Dec 22, 2008)

Ninja That's English for ninja.


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 22, 2008)

nigahiga how to be ninja


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 22, 2008)

youtube oh me oh my


----------



## Odin (Dec 22, 2008)

Funny yet suckey videos

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 22, 2008)

Break.com (whoa calm down Odin )


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 22, 2008)

boner (broken bones, it's bad, I know)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 22, 2008)

Skeleton (people who read between brackets are stupid )


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 22, 2008)

More bones!!(People who mistake parentheses for brackets are stupid)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 23, 2008)

Jaws (then I guess Pcharles = stupid? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bracket)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Open wide (if you know what I mean).


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 23, 2008)

Dentist 


























what ya looking ALL the way down here for?


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Candy!!!



























I like eggs.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Dec 23, 2008)

Halloween (meow)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 23, 2008)

Christmas ( j )
if you actually found this under the brackets then you are AMAZING


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

I have skills i found it!


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Television


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 23, 2008)

T.V. 
say BLUE BLOOD BAD BLOOD REALLY FAST


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

ninjas rawr


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 23, 2008)

rawr (rwar) << thats rawr backwards FYI <<<<<<FYI is "for your information" FYI


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Copy right ()

lols at backwards rawr


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

NO WAI!!!






















Oh baby...!


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

YES WAI (rawr message = to short)


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 23, 2008)

thats like sssooooo totally cute


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 23, 2008)

No more spam post?


Spoiler



odin, derrick, fobo...

I am masteroftheBASS thread closed!


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

NO MORE SPAM POST!>!>!>!>!>>!>!>!>?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!? im sad in side... ):


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 23, 2008)

Lunch Meat 

Spoiler Below
Spoiler Above


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

pointless-ness


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Odin-is-pointless-ness!


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

did he just call the norse god of GODS pointless? thats what odin means btw


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

The imitator of the true Odin is pointless! 













































Boo.


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Some ones a fan of greek myths


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

... I like eggs?


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Subliminal


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Criminal!!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Loki 
The god that caused ragnarok


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hokey pokey!


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Hokey (the sport)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

The Incredible and Sexy Hulk!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 23, 2008)

Green Giant ( the vegetable guy off the commercial you know.. with the like.... song? ahh forget it.. )


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Green Ranger!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 23, 2008)

COLOR = WHITE


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

Tornado

If Derrick's Post doesn't count, than "Power Ranger"


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hurricane!

If Derrick's Post doesn't count, than "Kimberly".


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Me when i solve the cube (get it? im so fast its like a hurricane)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

Weighted Companion Cube


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

GlaDOS the cake being a lie the portal gun aperture cake IM THE BIGGEST FRICKING PORTAL FAN EVER then theres black mesa, gordin, chell, johnson tier 3 tier 2 the anger sphere the cake recipe sphere fish shaped charckers and so on


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Glazed donuts!


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 23, 2008)

coffee! (too short)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Brown!!!!!


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Blue! (too short)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Look! A clue!


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 23, 2008)

blues clues!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

Steve (The Host)


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 23, 2008)

stefan pochmann


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 23, 2008)

Megaminx  anyone reading this? okay if you are then only YOU know that I'm going to bed right now, Good night!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Megaman!!!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

Supernova (I remembered someone calling it the supernova megaminx.)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

DANG!!! Fobo911 Beat me. 

Ironman.


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Batman!!!!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

Superman!!!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hot man!!!!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

Super Robot Monkey Team Hyper Force Go!!!

(Running out of ideas)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

...






Spoiler:










Yo mama?


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

What?

I will just put MATYAS


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

DERRICK!!!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

EIDE!!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

... DERRICK!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

I shouldn't put Eide, But I will!!!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

I shouldn't put Derrick, but I will put AIDS instead!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

Fist in mouth.


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Knuckle ruckles!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

EIDE!!!!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

... DERRICK!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

EIDE17!!!!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG MATYAS!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

KUTI!!!! (LENGTHEN MESSAGE)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

I want cooties!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

Catcher!!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Brad Ausmus!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

Akkersdijk. (I have to go. Bye Fobo.)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Erik! (Sniff... Why do you have to leave me? )


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 23, 2008)

lucky.

(getting lucky are not criminal)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 23, 2008)

wrong (Getting lucky IS a crime)


----------



## SRV (Dec 23, 2008)

Song!! (Yabadabadiiiiiiiiiii!!!)


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 23, 2008)

Linkin Park.


----------



## Littlegupper (Dec 23, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> Linkin Park.



Linkin Park Rocks!!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 23, 2008)

Central park (I bet it has rocks too)


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 23, 2008)

garfunkel.

lol...


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 23, 2008)

louis I don't know why.


----------



## Littlegupper (Dec 23, 2008)

Louis Couperus


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 23, 2008)

barber (I don't know how I got to it, I think when I thought coiffeur)


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 23, 2008)

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

rawrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 23, 2008)

JESUS CHRIST IT'S A LION GET IN THE CAR!


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

rule 45 of the internet - when ones sees a lion one must get in the car


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 23, 2008)

Rule 34 of the internet - If it exists there's porn of it (dude, I even found speedcubing porn, damn)


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG LOOK AT THOSE 2 CUBES GO!!!
GET SOME!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 23, 2008)

Odin said:


> OMG LOOK AT THOSE 2 CUBES GO!!!
> GET SOME!



nope, even sicker (it was a chick solving a cube with her ****)

Also: Siamese twins


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

cats 
daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang D4m4s74 you know what good is


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 23, 2008)

Frying Pan Quickly! someone hurry up and punch me in the face!


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Eggs (rawr message = to short)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 23, 2008)

The Girl's room (Amanda show, I liek eggs)


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

i liek mudkipz
Do joo liek mudkipz? i hereaddd joo liek mudkipz?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 23, 2008)

Odin said:


> i liek mudkipz
> Do joo liek mudkipz? i hereaddd joo liek mudkipz?



That's what I heard

Pokemons


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

mudkipz! (@ edie is it cool it we post a picture?)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

*MUDKIP FTW!*


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Neroflux (Dec 23, 2008)

murloc!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

WoW (im a night elf mowhawk)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 23, 2008)

*flashing image of this topic getting closed* 

anyway: Computer


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ocean Eleven!


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

POST WAR! (RAWR)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

POST WORLD WAR II! (RAWARAWAR!)


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

VAGETA WHAT DOES THE POWER SCANER SAY ABOUT HIS POWER LEVEL??!?!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

WHAT, 9000?!?!?! THERE'S NO WAY THAT CAN BE RIGHT!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 23, 2008)

@odin: The scouter not power scaner (sorry big DBZ fan here )

anyway.. the scouter says that..
ITS OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

WHAT 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

42 F2L X 78 OLL X 21 PLL = 68796 > 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

THATS OVER 9000!!!!!!!!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 23, 2008)

sup dawg, we herd you liek mudkips, so we made your car look like one





it runs OVER 9000!!! miles a gallon


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

I think i may be a mudkipz


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

Torchic (another starter pokemon)


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

food (rawr message = to short)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 23, 2008)

Fridge jfoeofjeofjeofjoejoeHELLOdfldjfldjlfdjlfdjl


----------



## Jai (Dec 23, 2008)

Freeze _-_-_-_-_-_-


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Mr. Freeze


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Mrs. Freeze!


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Batman!


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 23, 2008)

xbox I am getting a 360 for christmas!!!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

The orange box Congratz cat13


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 23, 2008)

pirouette (it's called the xbox 360 because when you see it you turn 360 degrees and moonwalk away)


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

The call of the wild ( i just stole your post d4m4s74!)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 23, 2008)

Odin said:


> The call of the wild ( i just stole your post d4m4s74!)



don't care, still fits (orange box -> xbox -> 360 degrees)


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Puzzle (rawr message = to short)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Rubik's Cube! (Yay for cube word!)


----------



## SRV (Dec 23, 2008)

V-Cube!!!! (Go Greece!!)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 23, 2008)

XXXXXXL (US has clothes, Greece has cubes


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Fat albert


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 23, 2008)

Kenan Thompson


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Stefan Pochmann


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

Rubik's Clock


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Stefan Pochmann


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 23, 2008)

pyraminx crystal


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

Cube4you (teehee)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 24, 2008)

Cubesmith d jflasdjfoasjfoaseujdfoesjuofeuoesjuoaseujo OMG LOL KUTICHEATER


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

Pest vic (rawr message = to short)


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 24, 2008)

The exterminator


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 24, 2008)

Vermins (I am typing to lengthen.)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 24, 2008)

Yo mama!!!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

mudkipz! (rawr message = to short)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 24, 2008)

TreecoZ! (rawr message= to short)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 24, 2008)

TorchicZ!!!!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

tree cow (rawr message = to short)

*EDIT* FOBO911 YOU STOLE MY POST!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 24, 2008)

Odin's mom!!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

My mom? (rawr message = to short)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes, Odin's mom!!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

my mom???????????


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 24, 2008)

... Odin's mom!!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

Fobo911's dad!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 24, 2008)

... My dad?


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes, Fobo911's dad!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 24, 2008)

GASP!!!!!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

ASAP! (rawr message = to short)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 24, 2008)

Your mom!!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

Your dad!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 24, 2008)

Your greasy granny!


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

YOUR BALD HEADY GARNNY! (but any way fobo911 its 12:49 here. my wrist hurts ALOT, im going to go to bed)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 24, 2008)

Got holes in her panties!

(Gasp, Odin lives in TEXAS! I live in TEXAS!)


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

mudkipz (rawr message = to short)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 24, 2008)

Liekable. (note the IE)


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

i liekiey teh mudkipz


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Odin, do you have any self control at all?


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

Why, do you ask?


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 24, 2008)

The fact that every other response in this thread was made by you. It turned out the same way for the Let's Play thread...


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

Fine, this will be my last post in this thread.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 24, 2008)

Leekble (Response to Liekable)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 24, 2008)

Odin said:


> Fine, this will be my last post in this thread.


 


anyway: Lakes


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 24, 2008)

Water 

(MSG too short)


----------



## MistArts (Dec 24, 2008)

Waterman..


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 24, 2008)

Waterboy (Adam Sandler)


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Chanukah song


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 24, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Odin, do you have any self control at all?


You should be asking me that. 

anyway, Britney Spears!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 24, 2008)

Bimbo (do I post in this thread too much?)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 24, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> Bimbo (do I post in this thread too much?)



As much as Odin, Derrick, Ryanrex116, and I did? No.

Bilbo Baggins!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 25, 2008)

Gasp. Do I have to double post?

Frodo!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 25, 2008)

Bump.

Sam?

Merry Christmas, by the way!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 25, 2008)

Santa (refer to Sam, not to merry christmas


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 26, 2008)

Mrs. Santa!!!


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 28, 2008)

Santa hat..

This thread is dieing...

BUMP!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 28, 2008)

hey if its dieing the creator should at LEAST get the final post.

ahem.................... Muffins


----------



## Zava (Dec 28, 2008)

1 week long ban


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 28, 2008)

3 year long ban


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 28, 2008)

5-year-long ban!!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 28, 2008)

Banned BLD cuber


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 28, 2008)

Magic (Ban -> Cheating -> Rubik's Rember)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 28, 2008)

d4m4s74 said it not me


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 28, 2008)

Derrick Eide said it, not me


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 28, 2008)

Rubik's cube solve with Chin!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 28, 2008)

Im a cube


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 28, 2008)

two-face (isn't 6 faces a bit much)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 29, 2008)

Professor Quirrell!


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 29, 2008)

Voldermort


----------



## Jai (Dec 29, 2008)

Vomit ___


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 29, 2008)

Puke!!!!!!!!!!!!!...... was to short


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 29, 2008)

nuke jaofejofhewogeo*COOKIES*joejfeojfoejeo


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 29, 2008)

spongebob's grandmother


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 29, 2008)

Fruit!!!!!


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 29, 2008)

Cake!!!!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 29, 2008)

Cheese!!!!


----------



## Jai (Dec 29, 2008)

holes O O O O


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 29, 2008)

mouse (I am typing more)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 29, 2008)

pad ( i am typing less)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 29, 2008)

Punchbag (It sucks that my messages are always too short on this.)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 29, 2008)

Bruce Lee!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 29, 2008)

Jackie Chan


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 29, 2008)

Chuck Norris!!!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 29, 2008)

Frank Morris


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 29, 2008)

Chuck Morris.


----------



## SRV (Dec 29, 2008)

Frank Norris.......!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 29, 2008)

Nank Forris !!!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mank Chorris!!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 29, 2008)

whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa........
Fobo911 this is not my batman glass..


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 29, 2008)

whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa........
Derrick Eide, we love you.


----------



## SRV (Dec 29, 2008)

This whoa whoa whoa whoa.... reminds me of cowboys, so my word is:

Jesse James
(I think its spelled correctlyXD)


----------



## Zava (Dec 29, 2008)

Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## SRV (Dec 29, 2008)

Long live the blues!!!! (Yeeeaaah man!!!!!)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 29, 2008)

long live the greens


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 29, 2008)

Carrot juice (greens=vegetable, vegetable=carrot)


----------



## MistArts (Dec 29, 2008)

V8 (juice)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 29, 2008)

*slaps my head*
I could have had a V8


----------



## SRV (Dec 29, 2008)

headache.........


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 29, 2008)

siblings (message too short)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 29, 2008)

giblets blargh


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 29, 2008)

Your mom!!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 30, 2008)

whoa... whoaa... whoaa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa............................

okay it WAS my batman glass afterall


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 30, 2008)

Save the person in the wall!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 30, 2008)

Pillow taped to face


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 30, 2008)

asthma attack


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hack-a-Shaq!


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 30, 2008)

Shaq!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nash!!!!!!


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ville!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 30, 2008)

BLD god he really is


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Dec 30, 2008)

one-handed god (from "cubing heaven" youtube vid)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 30, 2008)

big cubes god


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 30, 2008)

Your mama's god!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 30, 2008)

yo mama jokes


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 30, 2008)

yo mama (too short)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 30, 2008)

My mama?!!!!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 30, 2008)

His mama????


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 30, 2008)

too short shafiqdms1? 

yes too short

anyway: Thrawst


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thrawst's mama!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 30, 2008)

no more mama  

Mamma mia! (i realize the irony but i swear i wont involve it ever again)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thrawst's papa! (Derrick beat me.)


I will say Cinema.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 30, 2008)

Cinammon


----------



## SRV (Dec 30, 2008)

CinemaXD (message too short)


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 30, 2008)

Movies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 30, 2008)

Sexy move!!!


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 30, 2008)

sulit! 

/msgtooshort


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 31, 2008)

solution (sounds the same)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 31, 2008)

xylopochmann


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 31, 2008)

silo-stephan


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 31, 2008)

James Bond (dont ask how)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 31, 2008)

Chuck Bartowski


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 31, 2008)

i bet someone will say chuck norris again.. I think I'll say something different..


Bart. (from the simpsons.)


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 31, 2008)

Simpsons. (From the Bart)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 31, 2008)

Bimpsons (from the sart)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey there Blimpy boy!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 1, 2009)

flying through the skies so fancy free! (8)


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

Eating the hog dog, mmm, so delicious!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy new year to everyone in scottland!


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year to Derrick Eide!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

You're 17 days early!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 1, 2009)

My relatives


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 1, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEARS!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 1, 2009)

Repetitiveness


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

Your mom!!!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 1, 2009)

Your dad!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

... My dad?!?


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 1, 2009)

My Mom?!? (I think we have done this pattern before)


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

(Yes, we have, but I like memories.) My grandma?!?!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 1, 2009)

My Grandpa.


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

Your grandpa?!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 1, 2009)

Your Grandma?


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

Your aunt!!!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 1, 2009)

My Aunt!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yay for aunts!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 1, 2009)

I just realized something... I REALLY... REALLY.. REALLY.. REALLY
MISS ODIN


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> I just realized something... I REALLY... REALLY.. REALLY.. REALLY
> MISS ODIN



... ME, TOO! SNIFF!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 1, 2009)

.....Odin!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

Norse Gods!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 1, 2009)

True god (M2S)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 1, 2009)

True to god


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

The truth and nothing but the truth.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 1, 2009)

```
Lies......
```


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 1, 2009)

Microsoft (message too short)


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

Apple. (Ho ho ho!)


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 1, 2009)

Apples to Apples!


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 1, 2009)

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

Duck Hunt. (We love bichettereds.)


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 1, 2009)

Da what?.....


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

Huh? (We love bichettereds.)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 1, 2009)

WAFFLES!


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 1, 2009)

lego my Ego!


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yellow. (We love bichettereds.)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello.....


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 2, 2009)

O HAI THAR!


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2009)

Bright Stickers.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 2, 2009)

Chrome Stickers (C'mon, Arnaud, post the new competition!)


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2009)

Gold Cube.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 2, 2009)

Transparent Cube.


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 2, 2009)

Two cubed equals eight. (AHHHHHHHHH!)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 2, 2009)

exponents...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 2, 2009)

mathematical


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 2, 2009)

Calculus. (We love Derrick Eide.)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 2, 2009)

Advanced. (Waiting for Arnaud to post his competition.)


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 2, 2009)

Pokémon. (We love Ryanrex116.)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 2, 2009)

Pikachu...


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 2, 2009)

http://dev.origami.com/images_pdf/spenjurmunni.pdf

Spenjurmunni:
"Any resemblance between this origami design and a
character from any irritating-sound-producing videogame,
overpriced trading card, or mind-numbing, poorly-animated
TV show, is purely coincidental."


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 2, 2009)

origami...


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 2, 2009)

japanese blah message too short


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 2, 2009)

Macky MGLS


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 2, 2009)

World record. (We love fanwuq.)


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Jan 2, 2009)

Erik (too short)


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 2, 2009)

Derrick. (We love kickinwing2112.)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 2, 2009)

Merrick .


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 2, 2009)

Santa. (We love Ryanrex116.)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 2, 2009)

Claus .


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 2, 2009)

Mister. (We love Ryanrex116.)


----------



## :) (Jan 2, 2009)

miyagi


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 2, 2009)

Waxing is for pwnz0rz


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 2, 2009)

Waxing on, waxing off. (We love not_kevin.)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 2, 2009)

Back Hair, AAAAHHH!!!!


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 2, 2009)

Bald. (We love cubeman34.)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 2, 2009)

King Neptune in Spongebob


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 2, 2009)

Spongebob. (We love Ryanrex116.)


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yellow!!!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 2, 2009)

Sun. (We love cubeman34.)


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2009)

*Nickelodeon.*


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 2, 2009)

Girls. (We love IamWEB.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dene ldjafjfojoej9896489jf


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2009)

Female.

Morechar


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 2, 2009)

Feline (cat)


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 2, 2009)

THE CAT!!


----------



## Zava (Jan 2, 2009)

ninja cat comes closer while not moving!


----------



## Neroflux (Jan 2, 2009)

ninja solve at Berkeley?


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 2, 2009)

Three Ninjas. (the movie series) (We love Neroflux.)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 2, 2009)

Lone Wolf and Cub: Baby Cart at the River Styx


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2009)

Alvin and The Chipmunks Meet The Werewolf?


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hermione Granger (such a pretty girl) meets Stone Cold Steve Austin? (We love IamWEB.)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 2, 2009)

expectations


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Jan 2, 2009)

Charles dickens (he wrote 'great expectations')


----------



## MistArts (Jan 2, 2009)

Rick Riordan (another author)


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3Shnum64-8&feature=channel_page


Spoiler



Rick Roll--> cube roll


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Jan 2, 2009)

Dice rolling. (related to previous post, I don't wanna spoil it.)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dice Stacking


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Jan 2, 2009)

Its too predictable.. I bet the next word will be cup stacking.

Aw well.

Cup stacking.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 2, 2009)

Rubik's Magic.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 2, 2009)

not puzzle.


----------



## Neroflux (Jan 2, 2009)

egg.

mah sage 2 shot.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 2, 2009)

sage!
(the spice, not the company/downvote)


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 2, 2009)

potato
(message too short)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 2, 2009)

Potion (looks like potato? idk)

@fanwuq: i didn't even need that spoiler because i have memorized that youtube URL before so i NEVER get tricked by that ever


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 2, 2009)

Emma Watson! (Such a beauty) (We love Derrick_Eide17.)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sparks....


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Jan 3, 2009)

Sparky (Not sure how I got that.)


----------



## toast (Jan 3, 2009)

Rowdy. charhachar.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 3, 2009)

Rudy (?????)


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 3, 2009)

Rudy Gay! (We love Ryanrex116.)


----------



## ccchips296 (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyson Gay!


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 3, 2009)

Mike Tyson! (We love ccchips296.)


----------



## MistArts (Jan 3, 2009)

Mike Hughey and Tyson Mao.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 3, 2009)

Cubers: the documentary


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 3, 2009)

Speedcubing?


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 3, 2009)

awesomeness


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 3, 2009)

awesome sauce? *dances*


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 3, 2009)

sauce pl0x


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 4, 2009)

Weak sauce! (We love d4m4s74.)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bob Burton and Stephan Pochmann


----------



## toast (Jan 4, 2009)

Stefan. :O


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 4, 2009)

Fan!!!!!!!!... was to short


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 4, 2009)

Blowing. (We love cubeman34.)


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 4, 2009)

wind (too short)


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 4, 2009)

Gas. (We love shafiqdms1.)


----------



## ccchips296 (Jan 4, 2009)

ahh....*safe*


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh baby! (We love ccchips296.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 4, 2009)

YEAH baby yeah!


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 4, 2009)

lnfant mortality rate


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 4, 2009)

How many babies does it take to paint a house red?
It depends on how many you throw at it!
(We love fanwuq.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 4, 2009)

2 and a Half men


----------



## MistArts (Jan 4, 2009)

*Three* men.


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 4, 2009)

Three and a half men. (We love Derrick_Eide17.)


----------



## SRV (Jan 4, 2009)

AMEN!!!!!!


----------



## MistArts (Jan 4, 2009)

Ramen. 



Fobo911 said:


> Three and a half men. (We love Derrick_Eide17.)



I stole your post.


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 4, 2009)

MistArts said:


> Ramen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sniff. Oh well, at least it still made sense with your post! 

Winged Dragon of Ra. (We love MistArts.)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 4, 2009)

Charizard.....


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 4, 2009)

Spenjurmunni

http://dev.origami.com/images_pdf/spenjurmunni.pdf

"Any resemblance between this origami design and a
character from any irritating-sound-producing videogame,
overpriced trading card, or mind-numbing, poorly-animated
TV show, is purely coincidental."


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 4, 2009)

PIKA PI!!! (We love fanwuq.)


----------



## happa95 (Jan 4, 2009)

digimon!!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 4, 2009)

Agumon! (We love happa95.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 4, 2009)

Guimond i love nothing?






Okay just kidding, we love you Fobo911


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 4, 2009)

Fox (message too short)


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jan 4, 2009)

Roux .


----------



## boiiwonder (Jan 4, 2009)

FMC ( too short)


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 4, 2009)

Mirek, Guus, Per


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 4, 2009)

BLD message too short


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 5, 2009)

BLT. (We love Rubixcubematt.)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 5, 2009)

bacon which will go into the breakfast category and then i say waffles


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bringing home the


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 5, 2009)

DNF (Didn't finish your sentence)


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 5, 2009)

FND (We love fanwuq.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 5, 2009)

Find (not long enough apparently)


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 5, 2009)

Fins. (We love Derrick_Eide17.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 5, 2009)

Finish Line


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 5, 2009)

Tortoise. (We love Derrick_Eide17.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 5, 2009)

and the hare (is a book)


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 5, 2009)

Fable. (We love Derrick_Eide17 with all of our hearts.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 5, 2009)

Final Fantasy Fobo911 your scaring me haha


----------



## boiiwonder (Jan 5, 2009)

X (too short )


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 5, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Final Fantasy Fobo911 your scaring me haha



But love is in everybody's heart!

Y. (We love boiiwonder with all of our hearts.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 5, 2009)

Z , now i know my abc's next time will you still love me?


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 5, 2009)

A. Of course, Derrick Eide, we were made in this world to love each other and embrace the world with kisses and flowers of light bulbs.


----------



## SRV (Jan 5, 2009)

BHey Fobo and Derrick, what goes on here? Is this a love story?


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Jan 5, 2009)

Pee. (well, that was the FIRST thing on my mind..)


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 5, 2009)

SRV said:


> BHey Fobo and Derrick, what goes on here? Is this a love story?



Maybe, maybe not... Even I don't know... What would Derrick think...?

Yellow. (We love ImNOTnoob to the core!)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 5, 2009)

white 

did anyone ever post "penis" here and noticed it to short?


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 6, 2009)

Black.....


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 6, 2009)

My word:
color


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 6, 2009)

number.....


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 6, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Fobo:
> You are disturbing. Stop loving everyone that posted above you secretly. It's not the best way to make friends



Sniff... Is it not okay to love the world?!?!  And it's about time that someone mentioned my invisible posting, haha. I started all of this on the 84th page of this thread, and it finally went for 13 pages until someone figured out what I was doing and said it. If any of y'all posted in the last 13 pages, and I posted after you with disturbing "I love ___." messages, sorry. 

One. (But eh, that's why we love you, fanwuq.)


----------



## SRV (Jan 6, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Fobo:
> ...



Fobo I'd say its not disturbing at all... Love is a good thing,but in todays world most of the people are afraid to say I love you, due to stereotypes... Plus, the majority regards tis move as sexually oriented and when it is from a guy to a guy as gay... I respect you for being so open!

P.S Your invisible trick was awesome...

My word: Metallica(One is song of them)


----------



## Zava (Jan 6, 2009)

lover man (also song of metallica, and also related to the subjext xD)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 6, 2009)

Batman

The Dark Knigiht


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 6, 2009)

Spiderman Asdfg


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 6, 2009)

Web.........


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 6, 2009)

Da inturnetz!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 6, 2009)

Dance Villes Sunday Contest Quote


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 6, 2009)

CARROT! Mushrooms?


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 7, 2009)

Bugs Bunny


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 7, 2009)

Bunnies.___


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 7, 2009)

Pussywillow


----------



## toast (Jan 7, 2009)

Willow tree.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 7, 2009)

Plants and animals


----------



## toast (Jan 7, 2009)

Aminals. :O


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 7, 2009)

Tiregs switch the R and G


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 7, 2009)

Bofo. (Switch the B and F.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 7, 2009)

Riddle Switch the D and D


----------



## boiiwonder (Jan 7, 2009)

fiddle ( I think I spelled it wrong)


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 7, 2009)

Paradiddle. (We love boiiwonder.)


----------



## toast (Jan 7, 2009)

Fo' Shizzle.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 7, 2009)

Scooby-doo (he said fo shizzle in the fairly odd parents parity.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 7, 2009)

Adventures goes to bed


----------



## SRV (Jan 7, 2009)

bed(Of course I'm talking about adventures in dreams )LOL Derrick


----------



## happa95 (Jan 7, 2009)

SLEEEEEP........... zzzzzzzzZZZZzzzzzZZZZZZzzz


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 7, 2009)

Barney. (AHHHHHHHHHHH!)


----------



## Jai (Jan 7, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> Barney. (AHHHHHHHHHHH!)



Rayman Raving Rabbids TV Party (those bunnies shouting came to my mind when I highlighted the post and saw (AAAHHHH). )


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 7, 2009)

dance (bunnies can)


----------



## SRV (Jan 7, 2009)

Chance! (It rimes)I love this trick


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 7, 2009)

Prance!. . .


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 7, 2009)

Romance ...


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 7, 2009)

Lance.....


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 7, 2009)

space (Lance Armstrong > Neal Armstrong (related?) > space)


----------



## Zava (Jan 7, 2009)

Neil  instead of Neal


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 7, 2009)

Teal instead of Teil (german word)


----------



## Zava (Jan 7, 2009)

Hail hail to the good times --- AC/DC - For those about to rock


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 7, 2009)

Railroad!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 7, 2009)

Roadrail!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 7, 2009)

Railrail!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 7, 2009)

Roadroad!!


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 8, 2009)

Road Rage?


----------



## blackghost1125 (Jan 8, 2009)

lol (damn this post is too short)


----------



## boiiwonder (Jan 8, 2009)

LMAO ( too short )


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 8, 2009)

BTW...........


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 8, 2009)

Msn im going to die 

because everyone dies eventually


----------



## MistArts (Jan 8, 2009)

Mortal Kombat


----------



## toast (Jan 8, 2009)

Kung fu. :O


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 8, 2009)

Karate....


----------



## toast (Jan 8, 2009)

Spongebob.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sandy Cheeks


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 8, 2009)

Butt cheek? (Just beat it!)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 8, 2009)

I will beat it


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 8, 2009)

Cool! (All right!)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 9, 2009)

frozen waffles


----------



## MistArts (Jan 9, 2009)

Frozen Mists


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 9, 2009)

Frozen fan.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 9, 2009)

fanwuq  I HATE MESSAGES BEING TOO SHORT


----------



## MistArts (Jan 9, 2009)

Wuqiong Fan


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jan 9, 2009)

China .


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 9, 2009)

People's Republic of China.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 9, 2009)

mastermagic.net!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 9, 2009)

Houdini. (WAH!)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 9, 2009)

chinese water torture cell


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 9, 2009)

school (im at school right now and trust me, its torture )


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 9, 2009)

Long lessons.


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 10, 2009)

Long sticks. (ARRGH!)


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 10, 2009)

Metric ruler We love Fobo911


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yardstick.


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 10, 2009)

Meter stick. (We love Ryanrex116!)


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 10, 2009)

Kilometer stick We love Fobo911


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 10, 2009)

Mile stick. (I love you, too, fanwuq!)


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 10, 2009)

Magic stick


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 10, 2009)

Wand stick. (We love Swoncen.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 10, 2009)

Magician Fobo911 if you read this that means you hate me and dont love me


----------



## SRV (Jan 10, 2009)

Magic Trick


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Jan 10, 2009)

Magic Cube. (pirated versions of the Cube)


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 10, 2009)

Companion cube.


----------



## blah (Jan 10, 2009)

Goofy. (too short)


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 10, 2009)

Donald Duck.


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 10, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Magician Fobo911 if you read this that means you hate me and dont love me



Oh... Crap! I like loving people! My life is over!

Rubber duckie. (I love everyone! I cannot deny it!)


----------



## SRV (Jan 10, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Magician Fobo911 if you read this that means you hate me and dont love me
> ...



NOOOOO FOBOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

My word:Cookie!!!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 10, 2009)

Sesame Street


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 10, 2009)

Open Sesame. (d4m4s74 is hot?)


----------



## MistArts (Jan 10, 2009)

Ali Baba..


----------



## d_sprink (Jan 10, 2009)

Beastie Boys
(Ali Baba and the 40 Theives! <repeat ad nauseum>)


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 11, 2009)

Michael Jackson. (I love him...)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thriller if you DONT read this Fobo911 then that means you do still love me, although i don't know how you'll know this if u dont read it


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 11, 2009)

Screaming.


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pleasure. (But... I love you, Derrick! I need flowers!)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 11, 2009)

Paradise....


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hogan. (OH EM GEE!)


----------



## mazei (Jan 11, 2009)

Dene.

He just came into mind. Weird. Maybe its his signature.


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 11, 2009)

Crazy!  .....


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 11, 2009)

glue (lengthening the post)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 11, 2009)

elmers....


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Jan 12, 2009)

elmer fudd


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 12, 2009)

Fudge. (Yo mama!)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 12, 2009)

Farley.....


----------



## toast (Jan 12, 2009)

Marley. :O


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 12, 2009)

Marlin. (I love toast!)


----------



## deco122392 (Jan 12, 2009)

merlin!!! (i love me cuz noone else does....)


----------



## Faz (Jan 12, 2009)

fish?????????


----------



## mazei (Jan 12, 2009)

sticks?asdasdasda


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 12, 2009)

dingo (wtf, it just sprung in my head)


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 12, 2009)

Jango (Western)


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 13, 2009)

Tango (Sexy-ful) (I love Swoncen!)


----------



## mazei (Jan 13, 2009)

Justin Timberlake!!

You know, sexy back.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 13, 2009)

Gay
I always suspected him of being very happy

what else did you think I ment?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 13, 2009)

Pay-day


@d4m4s74: well, homosexual obviously


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 14, 2009)

Meowth. (Pokémon FTW!)


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 16, 2009)

OMG, this thread finally got onto the 2nd page?

Well, I'll be darned! Bump.

Cats. (Ho ho ho!)


----------



## toast (Jan 16, 2009)

Spaghetti Cat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXHqoPHZCUM


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 16, 2009)

Spaghetti-O's! (The toaster is hot.)


----------



## happa95 (Jan 16, 2009)

Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 16, 2009)

Basketball with some strands of spaghetti wrapped around it


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hack-a-Shaq! (We love you, Derrick Eide.)


----------



## SRV (Jan 16, 2009)

Hacking CIA...


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hacking yo mama. (Sexy SRV!)


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 17, 2009)

HackADay

-too short-


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 17, 2009)

The Mentor


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 18, 2009)

Dementors. (Harry Potter) (We love d4m4s74.)


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 18, 2009)

Ron Weasley..


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 18, 2009)

Weasel

to short


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 18, 2009)

fraud (msg2short)


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Jan 18, 2009)

cheater (msg2short)


----------



## MistArts (Jan 18, 2009)

Yu Nakajima


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 18, 2009)

Syuhei Omura


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yu Omura. (Sexy sexy sexy man!)


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 19, 2009)

Lars Petrus


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 19, 2009)

Lars from the movie "Heavyweights". (I love that movie!) (krazedkat is a sexy beast!)


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 19, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> Lars from the movie "Heavyweights". (I love that movie!) (krazedkat is a sexy beast!)



Kenan Thompson


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 19, 2009)

Conan O'Brien. (Yo mama!)


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 19, 2009)

Tom Sawyer...


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 20, 2009)

Saw yer mom! (krazedkat is sexy!) (And wow, I've posted the most times on this thread... 217 times...)


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 20, 2009)

soya sauce


----------



## Zava (Jan 20, 2009)

Jessie from pokémon


----------



## Littlegupper (Jan 20, 2009)

and James!!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 20, 2009)

007
don't read this fool


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 20, 2009)

James Bond


----------



## Littlegupper (Jan 20, 2009)

James Blond


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 20, 2009)

pancake (because I'm eating pancakes right now)


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 20, 2009)

Toast (not because I'm eating toast right now)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 20, 2009)

DLb DLf
(Solving for my image "toast" with 6x6x6 wings - I just had this case last night.)


----------



## tim (Jan 20, 2009)

Flying lawn-mower


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 20, 2009)

Sci-fi?

too short...


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 20, 2009)

The HitchHiker's Guide To The Galaxy...


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 20, 2009)

42 (too short)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 20, 2009)

google (answer to life, the universe and everything)


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 20, 2009)

GoogolPlex...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 21, 2009)

Cinema im a fool


----------



## Faz (Jan 21, 2009)

Movies. are cool.


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hula hoops. (Sexy!)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 21, 2009)

Giant Earrings Fobo your really starting to scare me


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 22, 2009)

Cube Earrings


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 22, 2009)

Every Female Cubers Dream... that may be too long


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 22, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Giant Earrings Fobo your really starting to scare me



You know what, Derrick? I... I... love you!

A rich man. (Ho ha ho ha!)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 22, 2009)

A Hobo......


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 22, 2009)

A rapist...............


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 22, 2009)

A pervert. (Everyone's sexy! Got that?)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 22, 2009)

Peter (looks like pervert) Okay got it Fobo


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 22, 2009)

Man. (Whoo.)


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sniff. Another bump? I enjoy this thread.

Woman. (Hi.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 24, 2009)

If this topic ever dies I want the death post 

Romance (idk)


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 24, 2009)

No, I want the death post! 

Twilight. (Po ho ha!)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 24, 2009)

Vampires


fadjfd


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 24, 2009)

Count Dracula. 








(Boo.)


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jan 24, 2009)

Blood .


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 24, 2009)

First blood. (MUAHAHAHAH!)


----------



## SRV (Jan 24, 2009)

18th blood..................................


----------



## MistArts (Jan 24, 2009)

Hong Kong. (Get a free cookie if you know how it relates...)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 24, 2009)

no friggin idea Mist :confused:

Taiwan


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 24, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> no friggin idea Mist :confused:
> 
> Taiwan


island .


----------



## SRV (Jan 24, 2009)

Agean Sea(Whoooohoooo!)


----------



## Littlegupper (Jan 24, 2009)

Atlantic Ocean


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 24, 2009)

Atlantis (msg to short)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 24, 2009)

Message too atlantis


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 24, 2009)

message in a bottle (how else does it get there)


----------



## Littlegupper (Jan 24, 2009)

The Police!!!


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 24, 2009)

Bad Boys....


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 24, 2009)

Will Smith (made many references in the fresh prince, and maybe it will bring it back to cubing


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 25, 2009)

Smithsonian. (Yo mama!)


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Jan 25, 2009)

Washington
(lol i love reading this thread )


----------



## mazei (Jan 25, 2009)

D.C(quite obvious)


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 25, 2009)

DC United (Soccer team). (OH BABY MAZEI!)


----------



## mazei (Jan 25, 2009)

Manchester United.


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Jan 25, 2009)

chessnuts!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 25, 2009)

cashews!!!


----------



## mazei (Jan 25, 2009)

Cache...asdasd


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 25, 2009)

Cash! (Call JG Wentworth, 877-CASH-NOW!)


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wall Street


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 25, 2009)

Great Depression. (GaroMaster1337 is sexy!)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 25, 2009)

Barack Obama


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 25, 2009)

Brock. (I love Ethan Rosen.)


----------



## SRV (Jan 25, 2009)

Brick!.....................


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 25, 2009)

Brickfish! (SRV is sexy!)


----------



## SRV (Jan 25, 2009)

Big Fish! (oooo, am I really? )


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 25, 2009)

Fat fish! (SRV is always sexy.)


----------



## SRV (Jan 25, 2009)

quafilquafish Hmmm...kinky! I'll have that in mind....lol


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 25, 2009)

Freshmen in high school. (That's right, SRV, live life with a sexy mind.)


----------



## coolmission (Jan 25, 2009)

Subway

(too short)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 25, 2009)

Tunnel banana!!!!111 what's with this highlighting?
(Subway = tunnelbanan(in Swedish))


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 25, 2009)

It's peanut butter jelly time! (Ville, I love you!) (But lol, Ville, where have you been with this highlighting? This whole thing started like on the 84th page!)


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 25, 2009)

dancing banana


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 25, 2009)

Bananas dancing. (Pokémon!)


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 26, 2009)

peanut-butter-jelly-time! 
::EDIT:: oops i didnt look at the previous posts haha


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

Cashews.* (I... love... sincuber21!!!)*


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 26, 2009)

cash in the trash  im not sexy


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 26, 2009)

trash in the cash Fobo, I know, just stupid that people keep doing it q:


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 26, 2009)

T.I.T.C


----------



## Tetris Cube (Jan 26, 2009)

Cubes in the trash.


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

Cubes in the toilet. (Ugh.) (Tetris Cube is sexy, you know that?)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 27, 2009)

i'd like to thank my fans! for making this topic what it was. 
I'd also like to thank... uh.. mother nature! for umm keeping them alive long enough to post more? and uh yeah this topics dead so...

Death


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 27, 2009)

kill

blablablablablablabla


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 27, 2009)

cat


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 27, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> i'd like to thank my fans! for making this topic what it was.
> I'd also like to thank... uh.. mother nature! for umm keeping them alive long enough to post more? and uh yeah this topics dead so...
> 
> Death



NO! DO NOT LOSE HOPE!

By the way, dog. (WOLF!)


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 27, 2009)

Mans Best Friend


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 28, 2009)

Fido 

R.I.P Topic


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 28, 2009)

Rhino. (Sexy animals...)


----------



## kaixax555 (Jan 28, 2009)

Singapore Armed Forces Football Club


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 28, 2009)

Capital of Singapore.  (kaixax555 is sexy.)


----------



## Zava (Jan 28, 2009)

formula 1


----------



## SRV (Jan 28, 2009)

Go Ferrari !!!!

This thread is not gonna die!!!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 28, 2009)

Goten! (DBZ FTW!) (SRV is as sexy as pie.)

They should sticky this thread. I believe this is the fastest thread to get to 1000 posts (about a month!)? Go Derrick!


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 29, 2009)

Anime..........


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pokemon (ah the good ol' days)


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 29, 2009)

The good ol' days!


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 29, 2009)

The good bad days! (1weeksndImSub60!)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 29, 2009)

a big fat week.

lolwut? I don't know.


----------



## SRV (Jan 29, 2009)

My big fat greek wedding! (Yes fobo, I'm sexy!)


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 30, 2009)

My fat wedding. (OMG!)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 30, 2009)

My Fat dead topic  PS: just give up its dead hehe


----------



## MistArts (Jan 30, 2009)

Fat people shall die. (Or lose weight)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 30, 2009)

Guess I'm dead then


----------



## SRV (Jan 30, 2009)

It's dying! It's dying! It's dying!


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nothing ever dies here! It's because I'm SPARRRRRRRTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! (I love Derrick and SRV together, understand?!?!)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 1, 2009)

300 seconds (until this topic is dead) Fobo you can't be the one who posts next!


----------



## byu (Feb 1, 2009)

200 (message too short)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 1, 2009)

50 times 4


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 1, 2009)

v-cube 50 (is that even possible?)


----------



## julesv (Feb 1, 2009)

Spacetime!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hammer time! (julesv, I love you!)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 2, 2009)

Clobbering Time!!!


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Feb 2, 2009)

iron man needmoreletters


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 2, 2009)

Your man needmoreman. (I love GaroMaster1337!)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 5, 2009)

Grim Reaper has touched this thread


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 5, 2009)

Ugly.0yuuuuuuu2io


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 5, 2009)

another pancake


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 5, 2009)

Cell phone (lol, George Carlin quotes ftw)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 5, 2009)

Got a deskful of keys? take them with you whenever you go fishing or hunting!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 5, 2009)

cash 4 gold


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 5, 2009)

OOOOOH YEEEEEEEEEEAHH russell oliver


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 6, 2009)

Oliver Twist! (I love you, Derrick!)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 9, 2009)

FINISHED!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 9, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> FINISHED!!



NOSE!!!!!!!! I love you, Derrick!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 9, 2009)

YES IT'S STILL YES YOU SILLY MAN anyway i guess it will just be a back and forth post fest until... you know who EVENTUALLY closes this


----------



## MistArts (Feb 9, 2009)

One Random


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 9, 2009)

How many cubes did Derrick solve this week? It's over 9000!


----------



## MistArts (Feb 9, 2009)

Math is a lot better than science. I should just fail.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes seriously just fail school is totally pointless, (im not being sarcastic either it REALLY is)


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 10, 2009)

Nobama. The cookie cannot last with out the cake.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 10, 2009)

Noobiscuit


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Feb 10, 2009)

sauce (noobsauce)


----------



## julesv (Feb 10, 2009)

Saucy (message too short?)


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 11, 2009)

Flying saucer in my shorts.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm Okay


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 12, 2009)

Homer Simpson.  (I love Derrick.)


----------



## MistArts (Feb 12, 2009)

Homer Hickam.


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 13, 2009)

October Sky! (Yay for MistArts!)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 18, 2009)

Jake Gylenhaal deeeeeeeeeeeeeeead thread


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 18, 2009)

Jimmy Gleno. (I made that name up.)


----------



## Faz (Feb 18, 2009)

Jay Lenno/Leno.


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 18, 2009)

Phenotype. (I love you, fazrulz!)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 18, 2009)

Prototype.


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 18, 2009)

Jimmy Neutron. (He!)


----------



## maxcube (Feb 18, 2009)

Bob Dole

(I have do idea why that popped in to my head)


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oranges. (maxcube is sexy.)


----------



## MistArts (Feb 18, 2009)

EastSheen.


----------



## Gparker (Feb 18, 2009)

stride gum


----------



## maxcube (Feb 18, 2009)

trident

(too short)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 18, 2009)

Flabbergasted.


----------



## maxcube (Feb 18, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Flabbergasted.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peel_Trident


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 19, 2009)

Flubber. (I love you, maxcube. Will you marry me for eternity so we can fly up to the depths of hell and love?)


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 19, 2009)

whale (dont whales have blubber?).


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 19, 2009)

Moby D i c k


----------



## idpapro (Feb 20, 2009)

dumb whale


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 20, 2009)

Happy whale. (Hi.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 22, 2009)

Antarctica oh Hai


----------



## maxcube (Feb 22, 2009)

penguin



(too short)


----------



## Aub227 (Feb 22, 2009)

Opus

(too short)


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 22, 2009)

Comics. (I love Aub227.)


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Feb 22, 2009)

super hero


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 22, 2009)

Watchman. (message too short)


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 22, 2009)

watch.....


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 22, 2009)

Stopwatch (too short)


----------



## maxcube (Feb 22, 2009)

Stackmat!

msg too short


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 22, 2009)

Matstack! (Whoo.)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 22, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> Matstack! (Whoo.)



Mats Valk.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ron Van Bruchem

(also just noticed your in my wall emmerson? come on out so we can have some races?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 22, 2009)

Former WR holder

(But it's comfortable in here )


----------



## byu (Feb 22, 2009)

Erik Akkersdijk


----------



## maxcube (Feb 22, 2009)

Yu Nakajima


----------



## MistArts (Feb 22, 2009)

Yumu Tabuchi


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 22, 2009)

YuYu Hakusho (MisArts is sexy.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 28, 2009)

*topic crawls out of ground moaning*

Yuki Hayashi


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Feb 28, 2009)

Breadboard


----------



## MistArts (Feb 28, 2009)

Bread Chess


----------



## cheiney (Feb 28, 2009)

Cheese Bread


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 2, 2009)

Chinese bread


----------



## MistArts (Mar 2, 2009)

Chinese Cuber


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 2, 2009)

tim sun??????


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 2, 2009)

Sun chips.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 3, 2009)

Nachoooooooos


----------



## Gparker (Mar 3, 2009)

$1.99

(msg to short)


----------



## Ibraheem (Mar 3, 2009)

*Invention*

Invention


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 3, 2009)

Creation (Message too short)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 4, 2009)

Temptation (drools)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 4, 2009)

Chicks (non-literal meaning)


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 5, 2009)

Chicks (literal meaning) (I love EmersonHerrmann.)


----------



## Gparker (Mar 5, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> Chicks (literal meaning) (I love EmersonHerrmann.)



hot (msg to short)


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 5, 2009)

smokin'


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 5, 2009)

Smokin' Aces (2006)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 5, 2009)

Poker Poker Poker


----------



## Stryker X7 (Mar 5, 2009)

...poke her?


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Mar 5, 2009)

poke him....


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 5, 2009)

in the nose


----------



## Aub227 (Mar 5, 2009)

booger snots


----------



## andatude (Mar 5, 2009)

harry potter


----------



## Faz (Mar 5, 2009)

wizard dude


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wizardry


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 5, 2009)

Witches!!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 5, 2009)

Which wristwatches are swiss wristwatches?


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 5, 2009)

Irish wristwatch.


----------



## MaO (Mar 5, 2009)

rubik's clock


----------



## MistArts (Mar 5, 2009)

National Record... :|


----------



## MaO (Mar 5, 2009)

MistArts said:


> National Record... :|



recording studio(cube)


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 5, 2009)

MaO said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > National Record... :|
> ...



Rubik


----------



## Gparker (Mar 5, 2009)

watch
( too short)


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 5, 2009)

clock? 

mts


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rubik's Clock.

For some reason this looks familiar....


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 6, 2009)

Cube timer


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 6, 2009)

Cube watch. (I love fanwuq!)


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 6, 2009)

cubemania.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 6, 2009)

.org adfklhadlf


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 6, 2009)

organic

mts


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 7, 2009)

Inorganic chemistry. (I love cmhardw.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 7, 2009)

Moo = COW


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 8, 2009)

Cow = MOO!


----------



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

cheeseburger


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 8, 2009)

Randy (Fans of a certain show should get this one)


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 9, 2009)

Candy. (I love Derrick.)


----------



## pinoycuber (Mar 9, 2009)

Little girl.


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 9, 2009)

Pedobear! (I love Pedobear!)


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 9, 2009)

Dunno what that means, but... Fluffy


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 9, 2009)

Bunny! (soccerking813 is sexy!)


----------



## MistArts (Mar 10, 2009)

Rabbit!````


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hobbit! (MistArts, marry me!)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 11, 2009)

Frogger 



Mistarts, will you take Fobo's hand in marriage?


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 11, 2009)

PlayStation.

I love Derrick.


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 11, 2009)

PSP (Too short)


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 11, 2009)

Papa? (I love soccerking813.)


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 11, 2009)

Bear

mts
msts


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mama. (mcciff2112 is sexy.)


----------



## cubeman34 (Mar 13, 2009)

Dogs to short


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 13, 2009)

call of duty: world at war


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 14, 2009)

Watchmen. (I love mcciff2112.)


----------



## DcF1337 (Mar 14, 2009)

Your mum. Whee.


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 14, 2009)

Your dad. Whee. (I love DcF1337.)


----------



## andatude (Mar 14, 2009)

harry potter


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 14, 2009)

Mary Poppins. (I love andatude.)

I love how this is the ONLY thread that I have posted to in a time span of like two months! Haha!


----------



## idpapro (Mar 14, 2009)

julie andrews


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andrew Julie. (I love idpapro.)


----------



## DavidL (Mar 14, 2009)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Micha (Mar 14, 2009)

Brangelina


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 14, 2009)

Angelica. (I love Micha.)


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 16, 2009)

Christmas.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 17, 2009)

Santaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Derrick.  (I love you!)


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 17, 2009)

Erik 

mts


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 17, 2009)

Megaminx
(Erik has a tutorial on how to solve one on his site, hence the association)


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 18, 2009)

Megamink!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 18, 2009)

Segamink! (I love not_kevin.)


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 18, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> Segamink! (I love not_kevin.)



You forgot to make it white!

Or do you mean I do not love kevin?

Sonic


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 18, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > Segamink! (I love not_kevin.)
> ...



I decided to make my public love public for once.

Boom. (But I do love you, too, fanwuq. Do not worry.)


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 18, 2009)

bam 

(filler)


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 19, 2009)

Barney. (I love Zeroknight.)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 19, 2009)

Purple....


----------



## MistArts (Mar 19, 2009)

Purple shirt...


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 19, 2009)

Purple Glurp. (I love MistArts.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 20, 2009)

Kool-Aid


----------



## Edmund (Mar 20, 2009)

ummm... OH YEAH...Dane Cook


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 21, 2009)

David Cook. (I love Edmund.)


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 21, 2009)

Yummy!!!!!


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 21, 2009)

Waffles
(apparently this message is too short, so I'm going to post the"early life" section of Richard Branson's Wikipedia page).

Branson was born at Stonefield Nursing Home in Blackheath, South London, the son of Edward James Branson and Eve Branson (née Huntley Flindt).[3] His grandfather, the Right Honourable Sir George Arthur Harwin Branson, was a judge of the High Court of Justice and a Privy Councillor.[4] Branson was educated at Scaitcliffe School (now Bishopsgate School)[5] until the age of thirteen. He then attended Stowe School until he was fifteen. Branson has dyslexia and had poor academic performance as a student, but discovered his ability to connect with others.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 21, 2009)

pancakes with syrup traps


----------



## pinoycuber (Mar 21, 2009)

Yu-nakajima..


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 21, 2009)

Soulja Boy. (I love pinoycuber.)


----------



## cubeman34 (Mar 21, 2009)

Soldiers (to short)


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 22, 2009)

Toy Soldiers. (cubeman34 is sexy.)


----------



## byu (Mar 22, 2009)

hans christian anderson


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hayden Christensen. (byu is sexy.)


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 22, 2009)

Samuel L Jackson


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 22, 2009)

Natalie Portman. (I love WaffleCake.)


----------



## royzabeast (Mar 23, 2009)

SNL
Saturday Night Live


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 23, 2009)

Monday Night Live. (I love royzabeast.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 24, 2009)

Money  


ps: fobo whatever you dont dont say you love me or that im sexy 
call me an animal maybe?


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 24, 2009)

Derrick Eide DNFed on the ROF2L.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 24, 2009)

DNS

did not start


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 24, 2009)

DiaSheng cube.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 25, 2009)

Rubik's Cube


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 25, 2009)

Ice cube..


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 25, 2009)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 25, 2009)

rubik's cube


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 25, 2009)

One Ice Cube


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 25, 2009)

Vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 25, 2009)

Ice Ice Baby


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 25, 2009)

a cold baby


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hot babies. (I love mcciff2112.)

















































Rawr, Derrick is a sexy gorilla full of heat and sizzle! Grr!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hobo 


stfu im a horse


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 25, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Hobo
> 
> 
> stfu im a horse



Lobo


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 26, 2009)

Fobo.




Derrick, why don't you STFU because I am the true horse.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 28, 2009)

shovel YOUR FACE!!!! PWNED!!!! LOL.... That was lame...
LOLOLOLOLOLOL YOU'LL NEVER FIND TEH SECONZ SECRETZ MSSG!!!!!!!!!! DEH MESSAGE IZ: I ROCKZ UR SOCKZ!!!!!!!!! Heh.... i'm actually just trying to lengthen my post because it's too short...

Off topic of the off topic :
I BET YOU CAN'T FINDZ DEH SECRET MESSAGES IN MY POST!!!!!! actually... you probably can...  hmmm.... I wonder why that guy is looking up


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 29, 2009)

Spoonman. I love you aznmortalx.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 13, 2009)

shovel (trying to inspire ENDLESS LOOP!)


----------



## cubeman34 (Apr 13, 2009)

Spoon.....


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 13, 2009)

Fork. (I'm stopping the endless loop before it gets out of hand)


----------



## Gparker (Apr 13, 2009)

Knife (still going )


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 14, 2009)

Wife. (I love Gparker.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm Mowing The Air!!!


----------



## Faz (Apr 14, 2009)

Derrick's back.


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 15, 2009)

My back. (I love you.)


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 15, 2009)

B'

.


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 15, 2009)

beeeeyatch


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 15, 2009)

Epic failYea I'm good at life, what are you jealous?


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 15, 2009)

Holy face palm


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 15, 2009)

Grand Old Party


----------



## jcuber (Apr 15, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Holy face palm



Offtopic-

I think I started something! Yay!


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 15, 2009)

Initiative


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 15, 2009)

Extrovert.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 15, 2009)

Stinky poop.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 15, 2009)

Rubik's 2x2s.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 15, 2009)

Parity......


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 15, 2009)

4x4 (I love alifiantoadinugroho.)


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 15, 2009)

Stinky poop.


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 16, 2009)

Poopy stink. (I love Vault312.)


----------



## holypasta (Apr 16, 2009)

why?
(and yes, that is my word.)


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 16, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## maxcube (Apr 16, 2009)

Chicken poop


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 16, 2009)

Matyas Kuti


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 17, 2009)

Doormats (I love you, Derrick.)


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome

.


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 17, 2009)

Leave. (Hola.)


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 17, 2009)

Leaf............................


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 17, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 17, 2009)

leaf(why does this always cycle back to stinky poop and poopy stink?)


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 17, 2009)

LeafGreen. (I love holypasta)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice smelling feces


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 17, 2009)

Pooper scooper.


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 17, 2009)

Scooping pooper. (I love Nukoca.)


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 17, 2009)

Bob Burton


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 18, 2009)

STINKY POOP!


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2009)

Ewwwwwwwww feces.


----------



## Bob (Apr 18, 2009)

ewww!!!!!!!


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2009)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
!!!!!11


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 18, 2009)

Like your mom.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 18, 2009)

Which is also like your dad.


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2009)

Which is also like your momdadmomdad


----------



## Faz (Apr 18, 2009)

which is also like your m*U*m dad


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 18, 2009)

Bob Burton


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 18, 2009)

Burton Bob


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 18, 2009)

Bob Burton


----------



## holypasta (Apr 18, 2009)

Burton Bob
(come on! endless loop)


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 18, 2009)

Bob Burton


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 18, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 18, 2009)

Bob Burton


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 19, 2009)

Burton Bob. (I love you.)


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 19, 2009)

Canadian Tire


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 19, 2009)

Bob Burton


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 19, 2009)

Burton Bob


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 19, 2009)

Bob Burton.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

Philip Banks.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 19, 2009)

Bob Burton?


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 19, 2009)

SIT DOWN IN THE CHAIRS


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 19, 2009)

bart simpson (not listening to chuber)


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 19, 2009)

Bob Burton!!!


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 19, 2009)

jokerman5656 said:


> bart simpson (not listening to chuber)



Get thee to a nunnery. (jk)


Tyson Mao


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

oam nosyt
!


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 19, 2009)

Bob Burton


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 19, 2009)

Rob Bubton


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 19, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 19, 2009)

Horse excrement


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 19, 2009)

ConnorCuber's dad. (I love Bob Burton.)

This is my 300th post to this forum!


----------



## JLarsen (Apr 19, 2009)

Holy **** this thread is massive


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 19, 2009)

Chest hair.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 19, 2009)

armpit hair...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 19, 2009)

Bob Burton?


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 19, 2009)

Homer Simpson


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 19, 2009)

Charlie Bit my finger in real life and it hurts.
owwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So I came to kill him
Firstunch him in the face. Make sure he has a bleedy nose and can't see.
Second: Kick him between him legs. We want him covering his nuts.
Third: For the final, pick him up and throw him all the way down 100 story.


Me 
l 
☺/
/▌
/ \
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
 l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
Charlie
l
x--/
x--\

TIM AND TOM
l
☻__
/▌ /▌
/ \ / \ ☻


----------



## Gparker (Apr 20, 2009)

stinky poop


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 20, 2009)

I must say....................................................... what?


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 20, 2009)

Englishman


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 20, 2009)

Jimmy Neutron


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 20, 2009)

Goddard...


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 20, 2009)

Who ever say Bob Burton on the 1475 post win a CHICKEN PIE!
YUM!!!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 20, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 20, 2009)

I must not say...............


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 20, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 20, 2009)

I must not say...............


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 20, 2009)

AIDS 



10 char


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 20, 2009)

Scheiße. This thread needs to die...


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 20, 2009)

您好我的名字是阿里，我西拉杰吸吮阴茎的钱


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 20, 2009)

Stinky Super AIDS poop.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 20, 2009)

O my god 
WE NEED TO EVACUATE FROM THE SUPER AIDS


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 20, 2009)

My stinky T cells.


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 20, 2009)

My stinky blood cells. (I love Siraj A.)


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 20, 2009)

鲍勃•伯顿 .


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 21, 2009)

Stinky Super AIDS poop.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 21, 2009)

BOB BURTON WILL SAVE US!!!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 21, 2009)

Pedro is the man.


P.S. - ....has this gotten like, really weird?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 21, 2009)

Vote for Pedro


EmersonHerrmann said:


> ....has this gotten like, really weird?



Yes.


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 21, 2009)

Vote for Fobo. (I love mcciff2112.)


----------



## holypasta (Apr 21, 2009)

confusion...


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 21, 2009)

Butterfree (learns Confusion at level 10, teeheehee). (I love holypasta.)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 21, 2009)

I Can't Believe It's Not Butter!


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 21, 2009)

I Can't Believe its not STINKY MEGA DEADLY SUPER DUPER AIDS POOP! Oh wait, it is.


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 21, 2009)

I can't believe I just lost the game! (I love you, Vault312.)


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 21, 2009)

The Stinky Poop game?


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 21, 2009)

The game with the Engine Sentai Go-Onger. (I love you, Vault312.)


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 21, 2009)

WTF........


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 21, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 21, 2009)

AIDS.............


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 22, 2009)

Raiders. (I love shoot1510.)


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 22, 2009)

I is grammar fail and LQTM and BWL.
Oh wow. my tab for this thread says Cubing Word Ass... 
LQTM.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 22, 2009)

Cubing Word Butt


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 22, 2009)

Ass is technically a donkeyish animal so its not -technically- profane language.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 22, 2009)

Cubing Word Donkeyish Animal


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yo mama. (I love mcciff2112.)


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 22, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 22, 2009)

spiky yellow head

...is that really supposed to be hair?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 23, 2009)

大衛瓦特是勃起的陰莖


----------



## Poke (Apr 23, 2009)

Jibberish... cube


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 23, 2009)

Rubik's Cube. (I love Poke.)


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 23, 2009)

puzzle......


----------



## Novriil (Apr 23, 2009)

facepalm


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 23, 2009)

Go ahead, drink beer and solve the cube.


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 25, 2009)

drunk......


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 25, 2009)

lemonade....


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 25, 2009)

Limeade. (I love soccerking813.)


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Apr 25, 2009)

Lemonade...
Hard?

(as in hard lemonade... with alcohol?)

Works with limeade too...


----------



## holypasta (Apr 25, 2009)

facepalm (the above post is far too long for word association.)


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 25, 2009)

palm to the face


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 25, 2009)

*imagines guy smashing face against a palm tree*


----------



## CanadaCube (Apr 25, 2009)

Potato......


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 25, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 25, 2009)

A stick.
Message not too short anymore.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 25, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 25, 2009)

Butt plug


----------



## holypasta (Apr 25, 2009)

urbandictionary.com


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 26, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 26, 2009)

Neg's Urban Sport. I wanna to see *Erik Akkersdijk* do the Neg Style.


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 26, 2009)

Vault's stinky poop. (I love shoot1510.)


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 26, 2009)

Fobo's stinky poop


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 26, 2009)

Derrick's stinky poop. (I love mcciff2112.)


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 26, 2009)

Buh-buh-buh-BOB BURTON.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 26, 2009)

buh-buh-buh butt plug (fobo loves butt plugs)


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 27, 2009)

Vault's butt plug. (I love Ellis.)


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 27, 2009)

Rubik's Butt Plug


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 27, 2009)

mcciff2112's butt plug in my own butt plug. (Don't worry, I love you.)


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 28, 2009)

Stinky Poop


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 29, 2009)

Vault's stinky urine. (I love him.)


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 30, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## Fobo911 (May 1, 2009)

Vault's delicious poop. (I love you!)


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 1, 2009)

nonstinky poop


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 1, 2009)

this quickly became icredibly immature. haha

anyhoo...

nonsticky poop.


----------



## Fobo911 (May 1, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92's happy poop. (Don't worry, I love you.)


----------



## royzabeast (May 1, 2009)

My..happy poop

but the original idea was to write one word

so i post "my"


----------



## Fobo911 (May 1, 2009)

Eh, royzabeast, don't worry about the "one word" thing.

anyway...

royzabeast's sexiness. (I love you.)


----------



## shoot1510 (May 1, 2009)

BOB BURTON!!!!!!!! LOL CAPS!


----------



## Fobo911 (May 2, 2009)

Bubba Burton! (I love you!)


----------



## soccerking813 (May 2, 2009)

Chocolate 


DUN DUN DUN


----------



## Ellis (May 2, 2009)

SUPERPOOPFOBOLOVESIT


----------



## spdcbr (May 2, 2009)

Megapoop.ONLY WAY TO GET AWAY WITH SHORT MESSAGE!


----------



## Fobo911 (May 2, 2009)

Megaupload. (I love spdcbr.)


----------



## holypasta (May 2, 2009)

megadownload


----------



## Fobo911 (May 2, 2009)

Megaman. (I love holypasta.)


----------



## JTW2007 (May 2, 2009)

Megaminx.Shortness. In my message.


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 2, 2009)

Megabyte

.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 3, 2009)

Yotabyte.Sigh.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 3, 2009)

Star Wars
.


----------



## Fobo911 (May 3, 2009)

Megababy!









































I love you, soccerking813.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 3, 2009)

Sad. .............


----------



## soccerking813 (May 3, 2009)

Skippy brand peanut butter


----------



## holypasta (May 3, 2009)

terrible commercial


----------



## JTW2007 (May 4, 2009)

Billy Mays.


----------



## Fobo911 (May 4, 2009)

Billy from Power Rangers. (I love JTW2007.)


----------



## jcuber (May 4, 2009)

The Ballad of Billy the Kid (Elton John)


----------



## DavidWoner (May 4, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## Ellis (May 4, 2009)

Rubik's poop clock


----------



## gillesvdp (May 4, 2009)

Clock World Record


----------



## DavidWoner (May 4, 2009)

Oh that's me.


----------



## n00bcubix (May 4, 2009)

Woniezsterz


----------



## DavidWoner (May 4, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## Fobo911 (May 4, 2009)

Delicious. (I love David Woner.)


----------



## JTW2007 (May 4, 2009)

Food. .......


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 4, 2009)

Stinky poop


----------



## Fobo911 (May 4, 2009)

I'm not gay.









I love you.


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> Delicious. (I love David Woner.)



Dude what's wrong with you? That's disgusting. And stop being all over David Woner, he's my buddy, NOT YOURS!


----------



## shoot1510 (May 5, 2009)

Crappy Land- Full of shi#


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > Delicious. (I love David Woner.)
> ...



NO HE'S MY BUDDY NOT YOURS. And there's nothing wrong with stinky poop, you whiny bum.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 5, 2009)

This is bob
☻/
/▌
/ \ post him around speedsolving


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Fobo911 said:
> ...



Dude that's sick. Feces fetish is for noobs LIKE YOU!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 5, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> This is bob
> ☻/
> /▌
> / \ post him around speedsolving



no


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 5, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > This is bob
> ...



agreed.


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



What's this all about? I just don't see the problem with it. Calm down crazy person....


----------



## shoot1510 (May 5, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



Since you said no. It better off posting it on youtube.


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



DOOOOOD. Where do you get off calling me crazy??? You're the one that's all over the stinky poop and other guys. Yuck stay away from me you NUTCASE.


----------



## shelley (May 5, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



Or not, because spamming is dumb.


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Why do you keep going on about this? You're insane, go get some help you freak.


----------



## Gparker (May 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...





Dene, your scaring me


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



DUDE I'M SICK OF THIS. You can't come in here and tell ME what to do. You're probably just some IDIOT NOOB who has nothing better to do with his life than flame INNOCENT PEOPLE. Stop being such a poo-lover YOU LOSER.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



ALL OF YOU GUYS ARE NUTS!


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



DOOD, NO ONE CALLS ME A LOSER AND A NOOB AND GETS AWAY WITH IT! YOU'RE JUST A TROLLER I DON'T HAVE TO LISTEN TO YOU! BRING IT ON NOOB!!


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Ugh whatever man... 

*fece fetish*


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Dude WHATEVER you're just JEALOUS because David Woner IS MY BEST FRIEND and he HATES YOU! Go back to your HOLE where you LIVE WITH THE WORMS!!


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 5, 2009)

uh.. what?


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



I have no idea what you're on about. Stop impersonating me and slandering my good name with your poo-loving tendencies!


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



ME impersonating YOU? I think you're a bit CONFUZZLED THERE NOOBATRON.


----------



## Ellis (May 5, 2009)

lol... noobatron....

you tell em dene.


----------



## Gparker (May 5, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



STOP POSTING SPAM! JUST FORGET ABOUT HIM.


----------



## Ellis (May 5, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> STOP POSTING SPAM! JUST FORGET ABOUT HIM.


what are you talking about... this ENTIRE thread is useless spam anyway.


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 5, 2009)

Sorry Dene, but you really need to stop, no one thinks you are being funny, so please stop arguing with yourself and get on with your life


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 5, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> STOP POSTING SPAM!





shoot1510 said:


> This is bob
> ☻/
> /▌
> / \ post him around speedsolving


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



STOP USING MY WORDS!! You're the only noobasaurus around here! FECE LOVER!


----------



## shoot1510 (May 5, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > STOP POSTING SPAM!
> ...



oh crap. lol


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Ok that's it I'm done with this. You can have your CRAZY views and call me what you want I'm going to go to your HOLE, fill it with FECES, then run away and you can see HOW YOU LIKE IT.


----------



## Fobo911 (May 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Dude, I love you, too! Don't worry about it! You'll get your chances to be delicious as well! 

I love Dene!


----------



## DavidWoner (May 5, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 5, 2009)

Vault312. (it's stuff like this that gives the speedcubing community a bad name)


----------



## Fobo911 (May 5, 2009)

JTW2007. (I love him.)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 5, 2009)

Colorado, USA, North America, Earth


----------



## byu (May 5, 2009)

Denver, Colorado, USA, North America, Earth


----------



## JTW2007 (May 5, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> JTW2007. (I love him.)



Haha. Well thank you. I try.

Actually, Colorado Springs, Colorado, USA, North America, Earth.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 5, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 5, 2009)

You're lucky I'm not a mod...


----------



## byu (May 5, 2009)

Canada, North America, Earth


----------



## DavidWoner (May 5, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## Fobo911 (May 5, 2009)

Poopy Stink. (I love you.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 8, 2009)

oh my what has happened to this topic?

(have a feeling im about to be loved by fobo :O


----------



## JTW2007 (May 8, 2009)

I believe this thread has been successfully commandeered, and that we should abandon ship.


----------



## qqwref (May 8, 2009)

Pirates.stupid 10 char rule


----------



## JTW2007 (May 8, 2009)

Argh. Yeah, I agree. Why can't we write short posts?


----------



## Fobo911 (May 8, 2009)

No, JTW2007, NO!

As the most active poster in this forum, I say ARRGGGGGGH!

I love you, Derrick.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 9, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## Siraj A. (May 9, 2009)

Your face.


----------



## holypasta (May 9, 2009)

amazingamazing


----------



## Fobo911 (May 9, 2009)

Grace. (Poop.)


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 9, 2009)

how sweet...


----------



## Fobo911 (May 9, 2009)

Sound of Music. (I love you.)


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 9, 2009)

Ding 

mts


----------



## DavidWoner (May 9, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 9, 2009)

Dan Cohen.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 9, 2009)

Square-1. sigh...


----------



## shoot1510 (May 9, 2009)

CAMPBELL Chicken Noddles Soup! YUM!!!


----------



## DavidWoner (May 10, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## I_love_cubes (May 10, 2009)

My word and reply to above:WTF2L


----------



## James Kobel (May 10, 2009)

Bob Burton


----------



## Fobo911 (May 10, 2009)

Tyson Mao. (I love you.)


----------



## JTW2007 (May 10, 2009)

Coolness embodied.


----------



## I_love_cubes (May 10, 2009)

3x3 BLD .


----------



## JTW2007 (May 10, 2009)

Haiyan Zhuang


----------



## holypasta (May 10, 2009)

3x3 BLD msgmsgmsg


----------



## Ellis (May 10, 2009)

Haiyan Zhuang


----------



## Fobo911 (May 10, 2009)

Tyson Mao. (I love you.)


----------



## James Kobel (May 10, 2009)

I love Fobo911


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 10, 2009)

I love the ability to love


----------



## Fobo911 (May 10, 2009)

I love your mom. (I love your dad, too.)


----------

